# Dog walking is dangerous!



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Sis and I set off about 2.00pm to walk the dogs, by 2.10 she was taking the dogs home and I was sitting on the ground phoning for an ambulance. I slipped on the wet, cobbled, steep lane and heard the most almighty crack.

Hospital staff have been great, if very busy. I am currently in bed in a single room, with fingers crossed that I can have a theatre slot tomorrow, so that dr can take the bone fragments out of the way and pin/plate my right leg.

Neighbour and sis looked after me, tried to keep me warm, dry and entertained while waiting the hour for the ambulance to arrive and sis brought a mounting block for me to rest my leg against. She had to sit on it to stop it sliding off down the hill.

I was NOT planning on being in hospital at this time.


----------



## View (13 October 2020)

Oh so sorry to hear this. Hope you get that theatre slot and that recovery is boringly uneventful.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Thank you, am managing to get some sleep but am really glad that there is someone else awake when I wake up again


----------



## planete (13 October 2020)

Shocked at reading of your accident.  Best wishes for a quick exit from hospital and a straightforward recovery. xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Thank you! Terrible timing, just coming into the bad weather, not to mention trying to avoid the virus.


----------



## Red-1 (13 October 2020)

Nooo, terrible bad luck. I hope the pinning is very uneventful and you are back home soon. X


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2020)

Bloody hell lass! I was not expecting to be reading that on opening the thread. 

Hope all goes well with the op and you heal quickly and well.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2020)

Oh no, I’m so sorry !  Good luck in surgery today xx


----------



## dogatemysalad (13 October 2020)

How unlucky was that.  Really hope your op and recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Thanks all, it looks as if we have a theatre slot, I have been given a drop, or drip, even.


----------



## OldNag (13 October 2020)

Ouch! 
That sounds nasty.
Hope you are sorted and back home soon, and that your leg heals quickly.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 October 2020)

Ouch, sorry to hear about your accident. But smart thinking of your sister/you to use a mounting block as an aid in the situation.

Hope they can make time for you in the theatre today, fingers crossed for an uneventful, as quick as possible road to recovery.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 October 2020)

Ouch, nasty. Poor you. Thank goodness you weren’t alone when it happened.

Hope you are soon pinned and able to go home.


----------



## Bellasophia (13 October 2020)

What an awful thing to happen.I hope you get your op today and can get back home to mend as soon as possible.
If you don’t have them,amazon do aluminum crutches ,which you are going to need ASAP....all the best.


----------



## Chiffy (13 October 2020)

Oh so sorry to read this, what a shock. Very best wishes that the mending process goes to plan.


----------



## Tinkerbee (13 October 2020)

Yikes! Hope all surgery and recovery goes well for you


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 October 2020)

Ouch! Hope you can get it fixed asap and you are on plenty of pain meds x


----------



## WandaMare (13 October 2020)

Sorry to hear about your accident PaS, must have been terrible, glad you had people nearby to help you. Hope all goes well today and you heal quickly


----------



## Archangel (13 October 2020)

No, no, a thousand times, no!  What an absolutely rotten thing to happen. 
I  hope your surgery goes well and you are home very soon.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2020)

Oh lordy, hope you're operated on and out PDQ!! I'll stop complaining about my tweaked back now 😳


----------



## Rowreach (13 October 2020)

Oh good grief, just as well she was with you!  I hope they get you sorted and home pdq x


----------



## {97702} (13 October 2020)

I’m so sorry to read this PaS, you poor thing! Such a good job you weren’t alone.

Fingers crossed that you can get your surgery today and start the road to recovery, you sound amazingly positive although it must have hurt dreadfully! I do hope all goes well for you today x


----------



## PapaverFollis (13 October 2020)

Ouch! Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## ycbm (13 October 2020)

OMG PaS!  I didn't expect to read that.

I hope the surgery goes well today and that you are soon back on both feet.
.


----------



## Rumtytum (13 October 2020)

Good grief PaS!  Hoping to hear soon that you’ve had surgery and are home and not in too much pain.


----------



## skinnydipper (13 October 2020)

Very sorry to hear this, PaS.  

Sending my best wishes and hope you have a smooth recovery.


----------



## twiggy2 (13 October 2020)

Sorry to hear your news amd all that for a dog walk.


----------



## Keith_Beef (13 October 2020)

What a way to start your walk! Really sorry to read about your accident, and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Clodagh (13 October 2020)

That’s so very inconvenient! I bet the dogs were put out!
Seriously wishing you a speedy recovery. Hope all goes well today


----------



## NinjaPony (13 October 2020)

That’s horrible, what a nightmare! Hope you are back home fixed up ASAP.


----------



## Dyllymoo (13 October 2020)

Ouch!  Hope you get sorted soon


----------



## BBP (13 October 2020)

Aw jeeze! I thought this was going to be similar to my walk this morning, out jogging at 5am with the dog, in the dark, when he suddenly drops to the floor and I hurdle ungracefully over the top. Yours sounds nasty! Hope you mend quickly.


----------



## scats (13 October 2020)

Oh no! Hope you get your op today and can get home soon.  Big hugs x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 October 2020)

Hope you get your op today and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery!


----------



## D66 (13 October 2020)

Ouch! Hope you like knitting and jigsaw puzzles.  
My daughter broke her ankle at the beginning of May - had an op, plate and pins. She is much better now but had weeks of sitting around with foot up.


----------



## SAujla (13 October 2020)

Your post is very calm but the outcome is so serious! Fingers crossed you get through surgery and out of the hospital asap, I imagine it's even more stressful than usual being in a hospital at this time. 

Good luck 🍀


----------



## chaps89 (13 October 2020)

So sorry to hear that, I hope that the operation goes well and you're home safely soon


----------



## Cortez (13 October 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this PaS, good luck in surgery today and hope the recovery goes well. Which bone(s) did you break? (just morbid curiosity here, sorry...).


----------



## sky1000 (13 October 2020)

Sorry to hear about your horrible accident and I wish you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2020)

It's a a really good point about your sister being there....one of my mates always asks me to let her know if I'm going oop mountains (primarily because she knows one of my dogs wouldn't let a paramedic anywhere near me and I'd probably die alone and be eaten 😳).
Ironically my worst injuries have been like yours and have not taken place at altitude....


----------



## On the Hoof (13 October 2020)

Ouch!  Really sorry to hear this, hope your op goes well and you are out of there soon. x


----------



## ponyparty (13 October 2020)

Oh my goodness, what a nightmare! That really is rotten luck  hope the op goes ok and you're back home recuperating soon. Wishing you a very speedy recovery x


----------



## teddypops (13 October 2020)

Ouch! Hope surgery goes well and you are back on your feet soon!


----------



## alibali (13 October 2020)

Ouch! Sorry to hear this, hope you're reading this having come round from successful surgery and you heal up quickly and well.


----------



## wren123 (13 October 2020)

Oh you poor thing, such bad luck at this time.
I hope the op has gone well and you're home soon.


----------



## TheresaW (13 October 2020)

Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Moobli (13 October 2020)

Omg!  You poor thing!  That sounds horrendous.  I hope you are soon back home and comfortable.


----------



## Parrotperson (13 October 2020)

oooo Nasty!  I fell off a (small 🤔🙄) stepladder in January and broke my knee so I know how you feel. Lets hope it heals quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and good wishes. I was very glad that YorksG managed to get the dogs away before they had really worked out what was going on, or I could have had trample injuries to add to broken tibia & fib, just above but not involving the ankle.
Change of plan now  that the consultant has seen the CT scan. Full leg cast, because the bones are still aligned, with frequent checks by xray and no weight bearing until the bones are healed enough. I broke the other ankle several years ago, was in a pot for 6 weeks and that was boring enough! I think this might be longer.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Just back from plaster room, that was not pleasant but everything should be in the right place now and hopefully the soreness will now wear off.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2020)

Glad you haven’t had to have surgery.  Just an awful thing to have happened, thank goodness you weren’t on your own.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 October 2020)

Glad you’re back out from having it aligned. Will they let you go home later today?


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2020)

Oh yikes. The alignment is no fun, had it with my wrist, but that bit is done now.

Definitely stay off it! You don't want it getting worse. 

Wishing you good healing lass.


----------



## wren123 (13 October 2020)

Well that's a relief you don't need surgery, hopefully they'll let you home today.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2020)

Bloody nora! Rest up and take it easy.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Dr has just been to say, she isn't sure it's good enough and wants consultants opinion, may need an op after all


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 October 2020)

Oh no, but glad she’s getting the consultant to look at it rather than sending you home with it out of alignment.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2020)

Oh bum!!! Hopefully all will be OK.

Wish I could sign your cast


----------



## wren123 (13 October 2020)

Oh no! But as @Tiddlypom says at least they’re being thorough.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2020)

Definitely far better to be thorough in these things, though frustrating and stressful for you.


----------



## {97702} (13 October 2020)

Oh crumbs - so near an escape to go home but then maybe not! Although as the others have said, far better for it to be sorted properly now so it can heal in alignment and cleanly the first time around.

Fingers crossed they sort it quickly for you, they do seem to be very on the ball about your treatment


----------



## Moobli (13 October 2020)

Hope you have got lots of good books to read.


----------



## deb_l222 (13 October 2020)

Oh my days, poor you!!  Hope your surgery goes as planned and you're back home really soon.  Wishing you a super, speedy recovery.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Oh bum!!! Hopefully all will be OK.

Wish I could sign your cast 

Click to expand...


It's dark blue (to minimise the grubbiness) so I'm not sure it would be worth it, unless you have a silver pen.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Definitely far better to be thorough in these things, though frustrating and stressful for you.
		
Click to expand...



There Speaks the voice of wisdom! And I do know it really but am so very disappointed


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Moobli said:



			Hope you have got lots of good books to read.
		
Click to expand...


All on my phone, which I very optimistically took with me to xray, I could barely lift my head off the pillow while i was waiting, after the re-plastering


----------



## CanteringCarrot (13 October 2020)

Best wishes for a smooth recovery once it is all sorted out.


----------



## Sleighfarer (13 October 2020)

What a horrible thing to happen. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Sounds like you are being very brave!


----------



## Rosemary28 (13 October 2020)

Ouch! Hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			There Speaks the voice of wisdom! And I do know it really but am so very disappointed
		
Click to expand...

Aye lass, you will be. It will pass. Every five minutes is a bit closer to being okay.

I know that sounds a bit trite, it's just what I use to get through the tough times.


----------



## Rumtytum (13 October 2020)

What a bummer.  Wishing you everything speedy to get you home asap.


----------



## EventingMum (13 October 2020)

Oww, poor you, hope it heals well.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 October 2020)

God, I’m really sorry to hear this, tib and fib! 😱 I hope they check it soon so you can get sorted. Demand painkillers if you’re in any kind of pain, you don’t need to tolerate it. This place is great for entertainment, as is mumsnet.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

Latest plan is to fix a wire frame to the bones and outside the leg. Temp job tomorrow and I can weight bear as soon as that is comfortable. Then I have to be referred to LGI for a longer lasting frame. I might have to wear it for up to 6 months. Wish me luck!



ETA, they are very good with the painkillers. Just had codeine for muscle spasms with morphine on standby
ETA 2 just been told that Covid test came back negative. They have been very good at keeping me safe so far.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Latest plan is to fix a wire frame to the bones and outside the leg. Temp job tomorrow and I can weight bear as soon as that is comfortable. Then I have to be referred to LGI for a longer lasting frame. I might have to wear it for up to 6 months. Wish me luck!
		
Click to expand...

Flipping heck. You did it in fine style that's for sure lass. Good you'll be able to weight bear.

Baubles and tinsel on the framework at Christmas? Will be quite fetching along with the blue plaster and silver penwork.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2020)

It would be but sadly the blue plaster and silver pen have to be exchanged for the frame. Dr wants to be able to monitor soft tissues closely. There is currently a massive blister over the break site.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It would be but sadly the blue plaster and silver pen have to be exchanged for the frame. Dr wants to be able to monitor soft tissues closely. There is currently a massive blister over the break site.
		
Click to expand...

In that case it'll just have to be more tinsel!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 October 2020)

Lord above! A frame!! You’re going to have some seriously impressive scars. 

Codeine is nice, but beware the resultant itching, I was double dosing Piriton along with codeine, I had no idea why I was scratching my skin off! Also *whispers* beware of constipation with codeine. Dried apricots worked amazingly for me, but tricky when the unavoidable urge came and I couldn’t really walk.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 October 2020)

6 Months! Poor you, that might feel like ages, but as long as you get well again in the end. 
{{{{{{Vibes}}}}}}


----------



## LadyGascoyne (14 October 2020)

Thinking of you. Hope you’re doing ok and aren’t too sore.


----------



## GSD Woman (14 October 2020)

Ouch! I'm glad that you are getting the correct pain relief and that you have the National Health Service.


----------



## ycbm (14 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Latest plan is to fix a wire frame to the bones and outside the leg. Temp job tomorrow and I can weight bear as soon as that is comfortable. Then I have to be referred to LGI for a longer lasting frame. I might have to wear it for up to 6 months. Wish me luck!



ETA, they are very good with the painkillers. Just had codeine for muscle spasms with morphine on standby
ETA 2 just been told that Covid test came back negative. They have been very good at keeping me safe so far.
		
Click to expand...


Well you did a complete job on that PaS! What a nightmare.  I hope the frame fitting goes well and you can get our of there and back home soon.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well you did a complete job on that PaS! What a nightmare.  I hope the frame fitting goes well and you can get our of there and back home soon.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks,   yes,  I am looking forward to getting back home. I didn't ask how long I will have to stay in hospital getting used to the frame, or whether physio will be involved, I should have done but I haven't quite been thinking straight because of all the pain relief.
Ct, you are absolutely right about the codeine and itching, both feet felt as if they were on fire yesterday.


----------



## mini_b (14 October 2020)

Wasn’t expecting to read that at all! Best wishes and heal well PaS ❤️


----------



## cbmcts (14 October 2020)

Oh dear PaS, you really did take a purler! Look after yourself


----------



## MrsMozart (14 October 2020)

How you doing lass?


----------



## View (14 October 2020)

Oh wow - just caught up with this.

Sorry that it's going to need a frame, and take so much time.  You really have done a proper job of it!


----------



## misst (14 October 2020)

Sorry to read this PaS - shocking how quickly things go awry. Send vibes for a speedy discharge from hospital and a good recovery. Glad they are keeping up the painkillers for you .


----------



## Rumtytum (14 October 2020)

Fingers crossed 🤞 your hospital stay isn’t long, sounds as if you’re being well cared for but still as you say you’ll be happier in your own home.


----------



## Fools Motto (14 October 2020)

Sounds so painful! Wishing you a safe, and speedy recovery. x


----------



## milliepops (14 October 2020)

Blimey, what a nightmare.  Hope they have you fixed up and able to return home soon.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 October 2020)

PAS, the things that happen to excuse you out of yard duties for a while!
Seriously,  hope the pain relief is helping and you can get sorted soon x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 October 2020)

Thank you all for the good wishes. I am pleased to report that all went well with this morning's op and I was back on the ward before lunchtime. I have a slightly sore throat from the intubation but the leg feels great. I have taken pain relief for overnight because when i told the dr how much better it felt, he said, 'wait till the local wears off!'. 
Apparently there is a strong possibility that I could be transferred to Leeds tomorrow but we wont know until tomorrow. I have what looks like a meccano set holding the bones on place, apparently called external fixings, if anyone would like to see it via Google, my tech skills are not up to postjng pics I'm afraid.


----------



## MrsMozart (14 October 2020)

Yay for a good op and good painkillers!

Leeds is a nice city... Hope you get a room with a view! Why they transfer if they've already operated?


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 October 2020)

Glad you’re not feeling too sore. You must have done a good and proper job on that leg .



Pearlsasinger said:



			I have what looks like a meccano set holding the bones on place, apparently called external fixings, if anyone would like to see it via Google, my tech skills are not up to postjng pics I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Something like this, PAS?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 October 2020)

This arrangement is temporary, although it sounds as if the long term one will look similar but be stronger. I just hope that it won't  succumb to Rotter/Lab head butting. I have kept reminding the drs and they just shrug it off. Obviously none of them has ever been head butted by a rottweiler!  I think I might have to sit behind some kind of fire guard arrangement when I get home


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Glad you’re not feeling too sore. You must have done a good and proper job on that leg .Something like this, PAS?
View attachment 57059

Click to expand...

I think that's the long term one,  mine is more sticks at odd angles  which I am sure would not withstand headbutts. 🤪


----------



## MrsMozart (14 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			This arrangement is temporary, although it sounds as if the long term one will look similar but be stronger. I just hope that it won't  succumb to Rotter/Lab head butting. I have kept reminding the drs and they just shrug it off. Obviously none of them has ever been head butted by a rottweiler!  I think I might have to sit behind some kind of fire guard arrangement when I get home
		
Click to expand...

Eek... The thought of a Rotter head butt... Or the leaning sit... 😳🥴

Definitely rig up the guard!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 October 2020)

Googling suggests there is more than one option for externally fixate a broken tibia and fibula, for example:


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 October 2020)

Thanks FL, I  was a bit confused because I have seen someone in the hospital carpark in Leeds with a similar arrangement to mine but had forgotten that consultant was talking about 3 rings. 
I nearly made a joke about having my own circus but decided in time that it wasn't really appropriate


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I think that's the long term one,  mine is more sticks at odd angles  which I am sure would not withstand headbutts. 🤪
		
Click to expand...

'Sticks at odd angles which doesn't look as if they can withstand being headbutted by a Rotter/Lab.'

Hm, sounds a bit more like something like this:







Had no idea that there where this many options for how to externally fixate a broken leg.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			...
I nearly made a joke about having my own circus but decided in time that it wasn't really appropriate 

Click to expand...

If your dog walk ends with a broken leg, and being told you might have meccano sticking out of your leg for x months, that recovery might take 6 months etc, then surely if you're able to find anything funny about the situation, it is fully appropriate for you to amuse yourself.


----------



## JennBags (14 October 2020)

OMG PaS, only just seen this thread, you sound very stoic about it all, what a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			'Sticks at odd angles which doesn't look as if they can withstand being headbutted by a Rotter/Lab.'

Hm, sounds a bit more like something like this:







Had no idea that there where this many options for how to externally fixate a broken leg.
		
Click to expand...


Yes similar to that but mine is more colourful. It really does look as if it is made from a chil'ds construction kit. Because it's all at the front, I am able to rest the leg on a pillow, not sure how I'll go on when I get the circus rings


----------



## Amymay (15 October 2020)

Bloody hell love, glad the surgery went well. But boy, oh boy - dog walking _is _danger!

Take care xx


----------



## chaps89 (15 October 2020)

Blimey, you did a proper job of that. 
You sound in remarkably good spirits so far.
Will it be long before they change from the temporary fix?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Blimey, you did a proper job of that.
You sound in remarkably good spirits so far.
Will it be long before they change from the temporary fix?
		
Click to expand...


Nobody knows, just waiting for a phone call from LGI to say they have a free bed but actually more time spent in the local hospital gives more time for the swelling to reduce before the next op and extra time between the GAs, which makes me feel a bit happier. Everybody has assured me that my general good health means that there is no real extra risk.

I have to say that nurses and physios have been impressed by my flexibility and strength of leg muscles until I mention riding! I thought that as I haven't ridden for some time and the I-joy rider got pushed behind some stored furniture in an emergency stable reorganisation, one night, I would have lost muscle tone but apparently not as much as I thought.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Thanks,   yes,  I am looking forward to getting back home. I didn't ask how long I will have to stay in hospital getting used to the frame
Ct, you are absolutely right about the codeine and itching, both feet felt as if they were on fire yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

They’ll want you out ASAP, I should think, particularly with this blasted virus. They shoved me out 2 days after the op, I think.

Get piriton! Ask the nurses.

Don’t laugh, but I had a squeegee mop to fend off the dogs. To be fair, they were very good if a little bemused as to the lack of cuddles.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 October 2020)

It was the morphine, not codeine which made me itch, I've knocked that on the head since! I have Piritze liquid with ne, although staff don't know, as it's the only one I can take. I have been up and about today, with a Zimmer. Have worked out that some wire netting on the Zimmer will stop head butting and stray front legs banging into my rings. Mop would be no good, we allowed the Rotters to 'mop surf' as pups when we needed to clean up, cos it made us laugh(yes, I know), they did look funny! And she still likes to play if given half a chance


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 October 2020)

Only just seen this -  blimey what a nasty break . Hope it heals well and as fast as possible.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It was the morphine, not codeine which made me itch, I've knocked that on the head since! I have Piritze liquid with ne, although staff don't know, as it's the only one I can take. I have been up and about today, with a Zimmer. Have worked out that some wire netting on the Zimmer will stop head butting and stray front legs banging into my rings. Mop would be no good, we allowed the Rotters to 'mop surf' as pups when we needed to clean up, cos it made us laugh(yes, I know), they did look funny! And she still likes to play if given half a chance
		
Click to expand...

I refused the morphine, never had enough to have much of an effect. Are you managing ok with food, given your allergies?

I did the whole duvet on my lap eventually, I couldn’t resist cuddles long! Desperate dog, horrific hair!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I refused the morphine, never had enough to have much of an effect. Are you managing ok with food, given your allergies?

I did the whole duvet on my lap eventually, I couldn’t resist cuddles long! Desperate dog, horrific hair!
View attachment 57138

Click to expand...

The hospital cannot provide me with suitable food, it is being brought in from home, I have some to take with me but I may need to have an argument unless. The trouble is that I doubt I'll  feel up to it after another GA. It's not good enough though
 Local hospital seems to only have food to warm up in the kitchens, I suppose like cook-chill school kitchens. I am hoping that Leeds might do their own cooking but not banking on it. Kitchen here couldn't even make me a plain omelette, as'it comes ready mixed with milk'!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			The hospital cannot provide me with suitable food, it is being brought in from home, I have some to take with me but I may need to have an argument unless. The trouble is that I doubt I'll  feel up to it after another GA. It's not good enough though
Local hospital seems to only have food to warm up in the kitchens, I suppose like cook-chill school kitchens. I am hoping that Leeds might do their own cooking but not banking on it. Kitchen here couldn't even make me a plain omelette, as'it comes ready mixed with milk'!
		
Click to expand...

So what do they do with allergic patients who can't have suitable food brought to them from home? 
First give patients surgery to fix broken legs, and similar, then kill them by giving them anaphylactic shocks caused by food allergies!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			So what do they do with allergic patients who can't have suitable food brought to them from home?
First give patients surgery to fix broken legs, and similar, then kill them by giving them anaphylactic shocks caused by food allergies!
		
Click to expand...



Probably! 

There was a patient on the ward who had been in isolation since reporting an upset stomach until her latest Covid test came back negative.  She said that she had told them she thought she had been given food with onion in it, which she had told them she cannot eat. They just got her back on the ward and gave her shepherds our, with, you guessed it, onion! So the poor elderly woman now feels ill again!


----------



## GSD Woman (16 October 2020)

Hospital food is horrible.  You would think that they wouldn't try and give a patient food that triggers allergies.  Once when I was in hospital a friend brought me fast food so I would eat.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 October 2020)

I had something similar with a friend who was presenting with an allergy/food related condition, the food was made off site by a contractor and heated up at the hospital, they could guarantee nothing  and the person was so sensitive that even shared prep area/utensils could make them very sick.
We brought a lot of cold stuff and invested in a lot of insulated containers!!
I was shocked by it, diet is a huge part of health/recovery and staff were too run off their feet to be able to take much on board.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2020)

I am seriously considering investing in one of the electric lunchboxes that someone on here linked to a while ago


----------



## MrsMozart (16 October 2020)

How goes today lass?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			How goes today lass?
		
Click to expand...


Gosh that was a busy day!

Thanks  for asking. I am in LGI where the orthopedic team specialises in external fixation. Consultant came to talk me through the op and felt that more of the swelling needs to go down, so surgery is postponed until Wednesday. Leg has to be kept elevated. 
He did leave me feeling confident that this is the right course of action and even that it should stand up to a Rotter headbutt. I shall be taking precautions on that front though. 
 I have had so many professionals come to introduce themselves that I have barely been able to find time to draw breath and am now absolutely shattered.

Oh and diet has been accommodated, after a slightly shaky start.


----------



## Rumtytum (16 October 2020)

Am pleased you have confidence in the way your treatment is progressing, you’ve had a long day and ‘visitors’ (even or especially professionals) can be so tiring...... wishing you a good night’s 💤


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			The hospital cannot provide me with suitable food, it is being brought in from home, I have some to take with me but I may need to have an argument unless. The trouble is that I doubt I'll  feel up to it after another GA. It's not good enough though
Local hospital seems to only have food to warm up in the kitchens, I suppose like cook-chill school kitchens. I am hoping that Leeds might do their own cooking but not banking on it. Kitchen here couldn't even make me a plain omelette, as'it comes ready mixed with milk'!
		
Click to expand...

Bonkers! They are going to kill someone. 😡 I hope your sister is able to bring in suitable snacks. Snacks are extremely important whilst unable to move!


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 October 2020)

Glad that your diet has been sorted. How are you today?

I had an unscheduled skiing session down the muck heap this morning, and the first thought that came into my head was ‘Eep, I nearly did a PaS there ‘. Luckily no serious damage done, barring a grazed knee and a tweaked back.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

Ooh, I'm glad you survived that experience without serious injury. It is so easy for a minor incident to cause a major upset. 

I am doing ok, thanks, physios are now allowing me to sit out of bed and *use a commode*  Rather than a very undignified bedpan. Thank goodness! That has definitely been the highlight of the day. I do feel rather as if I have set up camp here


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Ooh, I'm glad you survived that experience without serious injury. It is so easy for a minor incident to cause a major upset. 

I am doing ok, thanks, physios are now allowing me to sit out of bed and *use a commode*  Rather than a very undignified bedpan. Thank goodness! That has definitely been the highlight of the day. I do feel rather as if I have set up camp here

Click to expand...

When my mum had to be in hospital some years ago by now, she said she tried, but simply couldn't make herself use a bedpan, so the nurse eventually had to come with a catheter.

From bedpan, to commode, to the (hopefully soon) happiness of being able to take care of your private business in private again.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 October 2020)

A catheter is bliss if getting out of bed is diff. Doesn’t help with the other, tho! Are you able to move yourself without help? Have they helpfully put up the rails which are impossible to put down??


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

I certainly don't fancy the idea of a catheter! I need a member of staff in attendance and, actually, they need to bring the commode. I am not allowed to weightbear on the broken leg until I have the rings in situ. Then I shall need physio input to be able to move around with a Zimmer. But the person who had her op on Wednesday, was having a go with crutches today, so they obviously expect things to move along quickly.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 October 2020)

My mum isn't a fan of catheters either, but she just couldn't convince her bladder that it was okay to let things flow into a bedpan. 

Fingers crossed for that you'll soon be zooming around with the help of a Zimmer, and circus rings.


----------



## MrsMozart (17 October 2020)

Sounds like a good camp you have there lass!

I, like TP, had you in mind yesterday when I didn't quite clear a raised kerbstone and nearly went backwards arff over pointy (or at least used to be pointy...) bits. So very close to joining you in the "Oh shoot!" camp.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Sounds like a good camp you have there lass!

I, like TP, had you in mind yesterday when I didn't quite clear a raised kerbstone and nearly went backwards arff over pointy (or at least used to be pointy...) bits. So very close to joining you in the "Oh shoot!" camp.
		
Click to expand...


Goodness me! That is a HHO clique that we really *don't * need.


----------



## Amymay (17 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Sounds like a good camp you have there lass!

I, like TP, had you in mind yesterday when I didn't quite clear a raised kerbstone and nearly went backwards arff over pointy (or at least used to be pointy...) bits. So very close to joining you in the "Oh shoot!" camp.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, as I slipped on some very slippery rocks on the beach.... 😳


----------



## MrsMozart (17 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Goodness me! That is a HHO clique that we really *don't * need. 

Click to expand...

Aye lass. We need to be in one piece so we can cheer you on!


----------



## MrsMozart (17 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			Me too, as I slipped on some very slippery rocks on the beach.... 😳
		
Click to expand...

Eek!

There must be something in the air 🥴😳

Glad you're okay AM.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			Me too, as I slipped on some very slippery rocks on the beach.... 😳
		
Click to expand...



 Will you please all be careful!


----------



## Rowreach (17 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			A catheter is bliss if getting out of bed is diff. Doesn’t help with the other, tho! Are you able to move yourself without help? Have they helpfully put up the rails which are impossible to put down??
		
Click to expand...

In my (sadly extensive) experience of being unable to use a conventional loo due to unplanned dismounts, the body, um, adjusts and saves everything up of the other kind


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 October 2020)

Rowreach said:



			In my (sadly extensive) experience of being unable to use a conventional loo due to unplanned dismounts, the body, um, adjusts and saves everything up of the other kind 

Click to expand...

I didn’t want to mention this, but yes, I know what you mean!


----------



## ycbm (17 October 2020)

Too much information on this thread 😅🤣😂.

Hope you're comfy tonight PaS.
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

Reasonably comfortable thank you


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2020)

Morning PaS. One day closer to the great escape.


----------



## View (18 October 2020)

And I nearly joined you in the crocked camp last night.

Completely missed the toehold climbing out of a Routemaster cab last night.  Landed very awkwardly on my left (bad as in have broken it twice previously) ankle.  Swore a lot, thanked my lucky stars for an automatic gearbox on my car.  Fortunately I was wearing boots rather than shoes, got my foot up, bag of frozen peas (you all know the drill).  Was awfully relieved this morning to find no swelling, just a bit ouchy and some bruises.

Hope your night continued in the reasonably comfortable vein, and that this morning is also OK.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 October 2020)

View said:



			And I nearly joined you in the crocked camp last night.

Completely missed the toehold climbing out of a Routemaster cab last night.  Landed very awkwardly on my left (bad as in have broken it twice previously) ankle.  Swore a lot, thanked my lucky stars for an automatic gearbox on my car.  Fortunately I was wearing boots rather than shoes, got my foot up, bag of frozen peas (you all know the drill).  Was awfully relieved this morning to find no swelling, just a bit ouchy and some bruises.

Hope your night continued in the reasonably comfortable vein, and that this morning is also OK.
		
Click to expand...



😱😱😱


There isn't enough room here for all those broken legs!

Patient who had similar op last Wednesday has just walked across the ward on crutches and is going home later today when all her meds are sorted out. That has given me abit of a time frame and something to aim for🙂


----------



## View (18 October 2020)

PaS, good that you can see an approximate time frame.

I think all of these posts show just how easily things can go so badly wrong.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 October 2020)

That’s very encouraging, PaS.

Are your dogs still living in your house at the moment while waiting for your return, or have they moved next door for a bit?

And what is it with we HHO ladies of a certain age slipping over atm ?

Your good self, of course, plus me, Amymay, Mrs M, and now View...


----------



## meggymoo (18 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			Me too, as I slipped on some very slippery rocks on the beach.... 😳
		
Click to expand...

And another one here. It wasn't even the rocks with the green slimy seaweed that we *know* we will slip over on. Fortunately I carry enough 'natural padding' where I landed.

All cheering you on PaS in all aspects of your recovery, you can do it!


----------



## wren123 (18 October 2020)

I'm pleased you got the food sorted. Are you managing to get a decent amount of sleep?


----------



## MrsMozart (18 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			That’s very encouraging, PaS.

Are your dogs still living in your house at the moment while waiting for your return, or have they moved next door for a bit?

And what is it with we HHO ladies of a certain age slipping over atm ?

Your good self, of course, plus me, Amymay, Mrs M, and now View...
		
Click to expand...

And Meggymoo! 

I fell in a hole the other week - my excuse it was waist deep in mud. Very funny. And diggerman pulled me out. I managed not to drop my phone in the primordial gloop, but did put my side muscles which are still making me ouch. 

PaS - if it's any consolation whatsoever, my Vicar of Dibley moment aside, your take has made me more cautious and careful. We've had and are having alot of work done and it would be oh so very easy to get squidged or otherwise rearranged. I keep you in my thoughts for many reasons!

I hope today is going okay and you have something to keep you occupied and your mind off the angst.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			And Meggymoo!

I fell in a hole the other week - my excuse it was waist deep in mud. Very funny. And diggerman pulled me out. I managed not to drop my phone in the primordial gloop, but did put my side muscles which are still making me ouch.

PaS - if it's any consolation whatsoever, my Vicar of Dibley moment aside, your take has made me more cautious and careful. We've had and are having alot of work done and it would be oh so very easy to get squidged or otherwise rearranged. I keep you in my thoughts for many reasons!

I hope today is going okay and you have something to keep you occupied and your mind off the angst.
		
Click to expand...


 Thank you for all the interest in my activities,  or in activities,.  Food situation is still up and down, that is a system failure rather than any one person being obstructive. Sleep situation is also up and down. It's a good job I am more or less immobile or I would have been across the ward, throttling a particularly dramatic patient last night!

Do please all take care  it's ok having a support group online but I don't want to have a group of copycats, too. 
I have spoken to the consultant about a bone density test, which he thought could be useful when the immediate problem is sorted and I suggest that anyone who is of a certain age and has broken a bone in the last few years  also pursues the possibility of a check.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			That’s very encouraging, PaS.

Are your dogs still living in your house at the moment while waiting for your return, or have they moved next door for a bit?

And what is it with we HHO ladies of a certain age slipping over atm ?

Your good self, of course, plus me, Amymay, Mrs M, and now View...
		
Click to expand...




Sister sent me a photo of the 3 of them sprawled on the dog bed in front of the stove, earlier today. She is obviousky looking after them well


----------



## GSD Woman (19 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger,

I'm glad that your are staying in good spirits.  

Funny that you mentioned bone density tests.  My gyno ordered one for me this winter.  Everything was fine.  There are advantages to working on my feet all of my adult life, walking the dogs and being a bit on the chunky side.  I don't recommend 1 and 3.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 October 2020)

A quick update, operation postponed until at least Friday,  as the leg/foot is still too swollen


----------



## MrsMozart (20 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			A quick update, operation postponed until at least Friday,  as the leg/foot is still too swollen
		
Click to expand...


Oh poops. 

Frustration aside how are you doing?


----------



## ycbm (20 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			A quick update, operation postponed until at least Friday,  as the leg/foot is still too swollen
		
Click to expand...

Bummer


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 October 2020)

Not feeling too bad at all, pain is well under control.  Food is still an issue and people keep telling me they 've sorted it when they haven't but at least I'm not starving. I saw dietician today, she asked me if I had 'proper' allergy tests and then the senior advanced practitioner, who sorted the meds out, asked me pretty much the same question this evening. Do they think I've made it all up? It is all in my notes!


----------



## skinnydipper (20 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			A quick update, operation postponed until at least Friday,  as the leg/foot is still too swollen
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, PaS.  

I hope you get sorted and home soon.


----------



## MrsMozart (20 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Not feeling too bad at all, pain is well under control.  Food is still an issue and people keep telling me they 've sorted it when they haven't but at least I'm not starving. I saw dietician today, she asked me if I had 'proper' allergy tests and then the senior advanced practitioner, who sorted the meds out, asked me pretty much the same question this evening. Do they think I've made it all up? It is all in my notes!
		
Click to expand...

Good about pain needs but bugger about diet. Just adds a layer you don't need.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 October 2020)

Glad you aren’t in pain but your food really needs sorting. Are you hungry?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			A quick update, operation postponed until at least Friday,  as the leg/foot is still too swollen
		
Click to expand...

That is a big pita. I bet you were hoping it would be done a bit quicker. You’ve done a proper job on it, PaS. 🙁

Im horrified by the food situation, what on Earth are they thinking? And querying if you’ve had “proper’ tests?! Bloody hell! 😡


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 October 2020)

I must admit that when they brought me over to Leeds late on Thursday/early Friday morning, I  was hoping that would get time to draw breath before the op which was originally scheduled for Friday but I wasn't  expecting this much time. However I have just googled 'fracture blister' I have one at each side of the leg and seen that it can take from 12 to 16 days  to heal, depending on which kind they are (and I don't know) but waiting reduced chances of infection so I would rather wait. The thing is though that I would rather have waited in my local hospital because it would have been easier to have food brought in. I
I'm not hungry, although I am certainly not eating anywhere near the calories required but I am bored rigid as the only meals they can offer me are plain roast chicken or baked white fish. The veg to accompany those delights are carrots& broccoli  or garden peas  or green beans. The beans and broccoli haven't a vitamin left, they are so overcooked.  I am providing my own teff flakes to eat with hemp milk for breakfast but they can't make teff/quinoa porrage for me.
I normally eat a lot of eggs and they can't cook them here.
In fact, I might have to approach this from a calorie intake  pov. There isn't even a choice of fresh fruit. James Martin would weep if he could see this stuff!


----------



## MrsMozart (20 October 2020)

Eek. I just googled. That does not look like fun lass.


----------



## GSD Woman (21 October 2020)

PaS,

I would come cook eggs for you if I could.


----------



## Keith_Beef (21 October 2020)

Crikey, you are having a tough time.

It's hard to believe the incompetence; is this information about allergies not written into your notes, or do people simply not bother to read the notes?

Can you drink a raw egg beaten into your hemp milk?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

Keith_Beef said:



			Crikey, you are having a tough time.

It's hard to believe the incompetence; is this information about allergies not written into your notes, or do people simply not bother to read the notes?

Can you drink a raw egg beaten into your hemp milk?
		
Click to expand...


The dietician told me that she doesn't have access to the notes, before asking if I had proper tests  the results of which I had just said were in the notes.
I know that the pharmacist in my local hospital, who was also sceptical, found the allergy test results in my notes and flagged them up in the paperwork that came over with me, because she found notes about drugs that I have had a bad reaction to previously and they know about those reactions here. She put some of the food allergies into my wrist band.

I really don't like the sound of raw egg in hemp milk, KB, so I wont suggest that, thanks


----------



## Rumtytum (21 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Eek. I just googled. That does not look like fun lass.
		
Click to expand...

I googled too, definitely not fun PaS


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			The dietician told me that she doesn't have access to the notes, before asking if I had proper tests  the results of which I had just said were in the notes.
I know that the pharmacist in my local hospital, who was also sceptical, found the allergy test results in my notes and flagged them up in the paperwork that came over with me, because she found notes about drugs that I have had a bad reaction to previously and they know about those reactions here. She put some of the food allergies into my wrist band.

I really don't like the sound of raw egg in hemp milk, KB, so I wont suggest that, thanks
		
Click to expand...

I pressed Like, because of the pharmacist who put some of your food allergies on your wristband. Even though it sounds like a lost battle when up against those hospitals dreadful routines about how to disregard food allergies.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I pressed Like, because of the pharmacist who put some of your food allergies on your wristband. Even though it sounds like a lost battle when up against those hospitals dreadful routines about how to disregard food allergies.
		
Click to expand...



I can't believe how inflexible the system is. I understand that the kitchen staff have to stick to to their H&S procedures as far as food brought in from home is concerned but there seems to be no thought about what happens when someone's dietary requirements are not catered for in the normal menus
I shall pursue this further today, I hope.


ETA I have just found some dog treats in the pocket of the (rather scruffy) jacket that I was wearing on the fateful dog walk! Unfo
Fortunately I can't eat those either!


----------



## Cloball (21 October 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I had something similar with a friend who was presenting with an allergy/food related condition, the food was made off site by a contractor and heated up at the hospital, they could guarantee nothing  and the person was so sensitive that even shared prep area/utensils could make them very sick.
We brought a lot of cold stuff and invested in a lot of insulated containers!!
I was shocked by it, diet is a huge part of health/recovery and staff were too run off their feet to be able to take much on board.
		
Click to expand...

The majority of hospitals are set up like this it's very sad, I am sure the nutritionists really struggle but it is a cost thing. I have been in a hospital with a proper kitchen and even the staff and patients ate the same food it was pretty decent.


Keith_Beef said:



			It's hard to believe the incompetence; is this information about allergies not written into your notes, or do people simply not bother to read the notes?
		
Click to expand...

Ah the mythic notes. 
If you have tried to read hospital notes it's amazing if you tried to read them you'd understand.


----------



## Keith_Beef (21 October 2020)

Cloball said:



			The majority of hospitals are set up like this it's very sad, I am sure the nutritionists really struggle but it is a cost thing. I have been in a hospital with a proper kitchen and even the staff and patients ate the same food it was pretty decent.

Ah the mythic notes.
If you have tried to read hospital notes it's amazing if you tried to read them you'd understand.
		
Click to expand...

If the handwriting is similar to that over here...

I swear that the first year of medical school must be a common syllabus for future pharmacists and doctors and the only subject on it is "how to write something so that only our two professions can read it".


----------



## Cloball (21 October 2020)

Oh the handwriting isn't even the worst bit. Why are we even handwriting things these days? I find it is a combination of cramp, rushing, and trying to write holding 8 other sets of notes whilst running after the consultant with the other notes try to escape out the  sides of the stack.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

Cloball said:



			The majority of hospitals are set up like this it's very sad, I am sure the nutritionists really struggle but it is a cost thing. I have been in a hospital with a proper kitchen and even the staff and patients ate the same food it was pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...



It is this system that I am so against.

 I have worked in schools where  'cook, chill' meals were the norm and their nutrition standards were abysmal, just as the hospital ones are. 

It is an absolute disgrace, imo that catering  is outsourced, with someone who does not put funds back into the NHS making a profit, while people who are much more ill than I am are struggling to recover and being hindered from doing so by what they are being fed. 

We are all being advised to cook from scratch at home and use the most nutritious ingredients available, yet hospital catering flies in the face of this advice. It's no good PHE pushing the anti-obesity message, when the NHS sanctions rubbish food, designed to make people obese.

All the fruit juice is 'from concentrate', the veg is overcooked beyond belief, breakfast cereals all appear to have sugar added  yoghurts likewise. There isn't even a fresh fruit option for the pudding course at every meal. And that's before I start on my individual dietary needs which apparently cannot be met. 

And the service gets away with it because most people only spend a few days in hospital and are so glad to get home that they don't complain formally


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 October 2020)

PaS, I hope that you get some more nutritious food soon.

I remember back to when when my brother made a brief appearance in the first ‘Doctors to be’ television series. He was then a registrar, and he was doing a surgical ward round with the medical students in tow.

He told them then in front of the cameras that a patient could starve to death in hospital - he wasn’t kidding .


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 October 2020)

Are you in a ward PaS? If you were in a room I'd have suggested a cheapo/mini microwave/ring!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

I am incandescent!

Kitchen supervisor has just shown me a letter she has been sent from yesterdays dietician.  How can a dietician say that somone with a maize allergy can eat sweetcorn?. Not to mention the "ham (but it does contain dextrose)". The ham is on the ketogenic menu and shouldn't be as the dextrose doesn't  fit the diet anyway but dextrose most commonly is derived from maize. I bet my blood pressure which was coming down nicely has just shot up!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Are you in a ward PaS? If you were in a room I'd have suggested a cheapo/mini microwave/ring!!
		
Click to expand...


On a ward, unfortunately!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I am incandescent!

Kitchen supervisor has just shown me a letter she has been sent from yesterdays dietician.  How can a dietician say that somone with a maize allergy can eat sweetcorn?. Not to mention the "ham (but it does contain dextrose)". The ham is on the ketogenic menu and shouldn't be as the dextrose doesn't  fit the diet anyway but dextrose most commonly is derived from maize. I bet my blood pressure which was coming down nicely has just shot up!
		
Click to expand...


Words fail me... Roll on Friday and a very early release lass!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Words fail me... Roll on Friday and a very early release lass!
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely! I didn't have a very high opinion of dieticians before this but now!


----------



## Moobli (21 October 2020)

Absolutely unbelievable!  I’m angry on your behalf.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

Sister is organising a complaint to PALS as we speak.
I did have to laugh tho as, in and amongst the texts about dietician I also requested another food parcel. She asked what I want in it, I thought she meant the complaint, when she actually meant the food parcel! That relieved a bit of the tension  fortunately.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 October 2020)

This is so bonkers! Sweet corn for someone who is unable to eat sweetcorn maize?! Insanity. And from the dietician? Omg, I despair.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 October 2020)

Also just googled fracture blisters and rather wish I hadn’t! 😱


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			This is so bonkers! Sweet corn for someone who is unable to eat sweetcorn maize?! Insanity. And from the dietician? Omg, I despair.
		
Click to expand...


That was my reaction, too. But the first meeting I had with a dietician left me shaking my head as she told me that I knew more about what needed to know about than she did. Knowing that I am allergic to wheat, she wanted me to make bread with chappatti flour, which funnily enough is wheat flour. I think she was thinking if gram flour which is used in Asain cooking but not for making chappattis.  This was just after my diagnosis, when I was struggling to work out meal plans.
 A different dietician told another allergy patient to practically ignore what the doctor had told her to avoid, telling her she needed to eat ...... And I know an HHO member who says that a dietician nearly killed her during a hospital stay.  They are an odd bunch


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Also just googled fracture blisters and rather wish I hadn’t! 😱
		
Click to expand...


They are healing quite well now, although I certainly know about it when the dressing has been changed. I asked the consultant about infection from them, he said that is one reason for using the rings, he will avoid the blisters while fixing the bones to the rings


----------



## twiggy2 (21 October 2020)

Oh wow at both fracture blisters and the dietary issues you are having.
Hope you get home to eat better amd heal well as soon as possible after a straightforward surgery


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			Oh wow at both fracture blisters and the dietary issues you are having.
Hope you get home to eat better amd heal well as soon as possible after a straightforward surgery
		
Click to expand...



Thank you


----------



## GSD Woman (21 October 2020)

PaS,

Your food trials are pointing out the one advantage of the American health system, sort of.  Mostly my food choices have been what I needed.  I hope everything gets sorted out soon and that you get home and can eat the proper food.


----------



## Keith_Beef (22 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			That was my reaction, too. But the first meeting I had with a dietician left me shaking my head as she told me that I knew more about what needed to know about than she did. Knowing that I am allergic to wheat, she wanted me to make bread with chappatti flour, which funnily enough is wheat flour. I think she was thinking if gram flour which is used in Asain cooking but not for making chappattis.  This was just after my diagnosis, when I was struggling to work out meal plans.
A different dietician told another allergy patient to practically ignore what the doctor had told her to avoid, telling her she needed to eat ...... And I know an HHO member who says that a dietician nearly killed her during a hospital stay.  They are an odd bunch

Click to expand...

Well, if you ever decide that you want a career change...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 October 2020)

Keith_Beef said:



			Well, if you ever decide that you want a career change...
		
Click to expand...




I think I would probably get too frustrated doing the training!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			They are healing quite well now, although I certainly know about it when the dressing has been changed. I asked the consultant about infection from them, he said that is one reason for using the rings, he will avoid the blisters while fixing the bones to the rings
		
Click to expand...

Dear Lord, I’m cringing here!


----------



## MrsMozart (22 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Dear Lord, I’m cringing here!
		
Click to expand...

Y'up. On reading that I found I have a squeamish spot.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Y'up. On reading that I found I have a squeamish spot.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, both of you, although  ct  I don't  think I've beaten you in the gory stakes. Unless something like a multiple pile up on the M62 happens overnight, I have the first slot in theatre tomorrow morning  thank goodness


----------



## MrsMozart (22 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Sorry, both of you, although  ct  I don't  think I've beaten you in the gory stakes. Unless something like a multiple pile up on the M62 happens overnight, I have the first slot in theatre tomorrow morning  thank goodness
		
Click to expand...

All crossed on every count Iass.


----------



## Rumtytum (22 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Sorry, both of you, although  ct  I don't  think I've beaten you in the gory stakes. Unless something like a multiple pile up on the M62 happens overnight, I have the first slot in theatre tomorrow morning  thank goodness
		
Click to expand...

Good luck PaS, great news that you have the first slot 👍, looking forward to an update when it’s over.


----------



## Cortez (22 October 2020)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Sorry, both of you, although  ct  I don't  think I've beaten you in the gory stakes. Unless something like a multiple pile up on the M62 happens overnight, I have the first slot in theatre tomorrow morning  thank goodness
		
Click to expand...

Gore galore, interesting to watch the muscle go up and down like a piston. Very anatomical.

I hope they let you sleep and don’t wake you up at 2am to ask if you’re allergic to Lycra (you’re not, are you?!) or other random questions. Fingers and everything else crossed that you are first (although they take oldest and frailest first usually).

Please work out how to post photos of the meccano set post op, I’m a nosy cow! Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## GSD Woman (23 October 2020)

Good luck tomorrow.  I suppose you'll be awake but maybe gorked on pain meds by the time I get home.


----------



## JennBags (23 October 2020)

Hope it all goes well today PaS, looking forward to hearing from you once you come round.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 October 2020)

Good luck for today


----------



## Red-1 (23 October 2020)

Good luck for today, I have deliberately NOT looked up fracture blisters!


----------



## MrsMozart (23 October 2020)

Thinking about you and hoping the prep is underway.


----------



## View (23 October 2020)

Hope all goes well this morning.


----------



## Amymay (23 October 2020)

Good luck this morning xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 October 2020)

Good luck for today, PaS.


----------



## WandaMare (23 October 2020)

All the best for today, wishing you a smooth and speedy recovery


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 October 2020)

Hope all goes well today


----------



## SashaBabe (23 October 2020)

Good luck for today.  Hope all goes well and you are home soon.


----------



## ycbm (23 October 2020)

Good luck today PaS


----------



## Bernster (23 October 2020)

Well, this thread took a whole different direction. I don’t visit this section often but I read the first post, oh dear that sounds such a shame just from a dog walk, then the last page...and I had to go through the whole thread as it really has turned out a bit bonkers!  I’m so sorry for you. It sounds like a bit of a nightmare and the food thing is just 😨. I really really hope you come out of this soon, with your leg and your sanity intact, and you can be home soon to recover, with non invasive Rott headbutts!  Sending you healing vibes and best wishes x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (23 October 2020)

Hoping that the lack of update this morning means you are in theatre now! Fingers crossed op goes well!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2020)

I arrived back on the ward just before 2. Beginning to feel a bit more with it now. Had 2 visitors from trust catering dept before I set off. I will tell you all about it later, it doesn't seem to have been as productive as it sounded at the time


----------



## MrsMozart (23 October 2020)

Yay you're back! I hope it's all as good as possible legwise at the very least.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2020)

Knackered now! But have had sweet potato, baked white fish and mushy peas for tea! Following catering people going shopping in Sainsbury's


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 October 2020)

Even though you felt knackered this afternoon, I hope to soon read a reply saying they've encouraged you to get out of bed, and start training with crutches or Zimmer around the ward. Despite that the sweet potato meal sounds nice, I have a feeling you're as eager as a Thoroughbred at the starting gate, to leave the trouble with the hospital food behind you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Gore galore, interesting to watch the muscle go up and down like a piston. Very anatomical.

I hope they let you sleep and don’t wake you up at 2am to ask if you’re allergic to Lycra (you’re not, are you?!) or other random questions. Fingers and everything else crossed that you are first (although they take oldest and frailest first usually).

Please work out how to post photos of the meccano set post op, I’m a nosy cow! Hope it goes smoothly.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently they plan to wake me up every 4 hours to check that I haven't died (or something)🤔


FL, I  wanted to get out of bed for a wee earlier, as the previous bedpan experience was a complete disaster but the senior nurse  who had to give permission wouldn't let me, without physio say so- and they had all gone home. Fortunately I believe they work Saturdays


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 October 2020)

So do you have rings on your leg? Are you ok, PaS? Probably zonked from the ga.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 October 2020)

I hope the physios starts to work early, and on Saturdays, Pearlsasinger.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			So do you have rings on your leg? Are you ok, PaS? Probably zonked from the ga.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently! I can't see them yet as the whole lot has to stay bandaged up until tomorrow
I am feeling remarkably well actually, a bit of discomfort in the leg. No nausea except immediately after coming round in recovery (no intervention needed  iykwm) A bit of a headache and not much appetite. Throat/mouth a bit sore from intubation but that's all really
 Just waiting for a very nice nurse to come to check my sats now that oxygen has been switched off. If all ok, I don't need to wear it overnight, which should make sleep easier
🙂


----------



## MrsMozart (24 October 2020)

That all sounds very positive lass.

Fingers crossed it all remains so and you're up and out of there soonest.


----------



## SAujla (24 October 2020)

Your writing in your posts is so calm its like you are describing something mundane and straight forward! 

Fingers crossed for you, hopefully you have a good system for a physio in the community and you can go home asap


----------



## WandaMare (24 October 2020)

It sounds like you doing really well with everything and being very brave! Hope you get released soon, you must be eager to get home now. I got transported home from hospital with my broken leg lying in the boot of the Shogun wearing my PJs 🙂 not the most elegant way to travel but I remember just being so happy to be out of hospital I didn’t care, I just wanted fresh air and to see my animals. Hope all goes well with the physios.


----------



## Shady (24 October 2020)

Pas. Iv'e literally just caught up with this and wanted to send my best wishes alongside everybody else's. 
Iv'e got a horrible  infection in my bad eye so look like dracula and it's hard to read and write much, but i'm thinking of you and will pop on and off to see how you're doing. x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 October 2020)

Thank you all, I think that all the pain meds that I am getting are inducing a zen - like state, tbh, although I am known for not panicking.  There isn't  a lot of point and whether the crisis involves children or animals, the best way out of it is to keep them calm, ime. 
I have been out of bed today,   walked a few steps with the aid of a Zimmer and 2 physios and done some exercises. The staff are all surprised at how strong my leg muscles are, I keep saying its riding that does that!

Shady your eye sounds nasty, look after yourself.


----------



## MrsMozart (24 October 2020)

Shady I hope it clears up very quickly lass.

PaS. yay for zen, and going walkies! Dare one ask how the food is?


----------



## Amymay (24 October 2020)

You know that we’re going to need photos don’t you? 💕💕


----------



## OldNag (24 October 2020)

Sounds like good progress PaS. 
I hope  you get home soon x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Shady I hope it clears up very quickly lass.

PaS. yay for zen, and going walkies! Dare one ask how the food is?
		
Click to expand...



The food is much improved by the addition of sweet potatoes  and who knew, the kitchen staff, are, after all allowed to make me porridge for breakfast using the teff flakes and hemp milk that I have provided. 
Please note  I do not blame the kitchen staff at all for any of what went before, they kept ringing the level above them and getting no support at all. 
Apparently I am not the first patient with multiple allergies and there is a process that should have been triggered when I arrived. It took several days for me to get medication without maize starch and I just had to accept it, it  or go without pain relief, so now I have a skin problem that is the usual reaction, with what feels like every staff member of the entire hospital coming to check it on a regular basis and most of them can't agree on what should be done about it. Fortunately one person prescribed the best cream for it at my insistence.

As for photos  you are very welcome to look but I haven't a clue how to put them on the forum


----------



## ycbm (24 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			As for photos  you are very welcome to look but I haven't a clue how to put them on the forum
		
Click to expand...

Take a photo with your phone. 

Press 'attach files' at the bottom left of your post. 

Press 'browse'

Select the photo. 

Press 'upload'.

Post reply. 



No excuse now 😁

Sleep well if you can tonight.


----------



## GSD Woman (25 October 2020)

Glad that the food is at least straightened out.  Maize for corn makes me smile.  My brother would refer to weed as maize in emails.  As in, "Do you have a local source for maize when I'm out for Christmas?" Small memories that are need now.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			Take a photo with your phone. 

Press 'attach files' at the bottom left of your post. 

Press 'browse'

Select the photo. 

Press 'upload'.

Post reply. 



No excuse now 😁

Sleep well if you can tonight.
		
Click to expand...




Tried that but got 'the uploaded file is too large for the server to process' sorry


----------



## ycbm (25 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Tried that but got 'the uploaded file is too large for the server to process' sorry
		
Click to expand...

Answers to that one.  Set the definition level to low either on your camera before you take the picture or after if your phone allows. .  Or what I do on my tablet,  take a very big picture with your leg only a tiny part,  and then crop the picture down to your leg only.  Or load the picture into something else (I use blogspot) , long press on it and it will offer you the picture location.  Copy that and paste it into your message with 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 around it. 

Sadly you don't have the excuse of not enough time to try and work it out 😁

Hope you slept well.,


----------



## Rumtytum (25 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Tried that but got 'the uploaded file is too large for the server to process' sorry
		
Click to expand...

If you take a screenshot of your photo it will upload (less pixels or something). You can crop the edges if you want. This has always worked for me 😊


----------



## MrsMozart (25 October 2020)

So glad the food is going much better!

Off to try the photo thing...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 October 2020)

Can you email pics? Happy for you to email them to me if you can be bothered.


----------



## Keith_Beef (25 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Tried that but got 'the uploaded file is too large for the server to process' sorry
		
Click to expand...

Photo resizer website, photo resizer Android app.


----------



## Clodagh (25 October 2020)

The whole thing sounds appalling, PAS, and I hope you can at least soon get home to recuperate.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2020)

Drum roll please! PaS has kindly sent me some pics to share on her behalf!

Original pinning at the local hospital:


Then the new rings from the ‘proper’ operation.




Note the blister as described!

Thanks for sharing, PaS, I hope you’re comfortable, it’s a big hunk of metal you have there!


----------



## timbobs (26 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Drum roll please! PaS has kindly sent me some pics to share on her behalf!

Original pinning at the local hospital:
View attachment 57728

Then the new rings from the ‘proper’ operation.
View attachment 57730

View attachment 57729

Note the blister as described!

Thanks for sharing, PaS, I hope you’re comfortable, it’s a big hunk of metal you have there!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that made me feel a little bit queasy and I'm usually pretty good with medical things!

I hope you heal quickly PaS!


----------



## MrsMozart (26 October 2020)

Yikes. Hm. Well so long as it does the job!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

Thanks for that Ct!

 I am pleased to report that I have now been advised to keep the blisters moisturised, they have healed so well that the no longer need dressings.  And the pad round the rods have also been replaced with clean ones, the whole thing is much more comfortable now, although the physio exercises leave me somewhat drained!


----------



## meggymoo (26 October 2020)

Well I was just going to have some lunch. Dont think I'm hungry any more.


----------



## Amymay (26 October 2020)

Bloody hell!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			Bloody hell!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, my very thought, early morning text that I glanced at, bleary eyed!


----------



## Cortez (26 October 2020)

Oooh, fancy! You look like a particularly advanced meccano set!


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 October 2020)

Good grief, PaS .

You even seem to have an extra 4th ring compared to the pics that I had previously found on google.

Do you know when they’ll consider discharging you?


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 October 2020)

Some very impressive bruising there.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

meggymoo said:



			Well I was just going to have some lunch. Dont think I'm hungry any more.
		
Click to expand...


Oh I'm sorry!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Good grief, PaS .

You even seem to have an extra 4th ring compared to the pics that I had previously found on google.

Do you know when they’ll consider discharging you?
		
Click to expand...


I have to demonstrate that I can manage the stairs with crutches, which should happen tomorrow, so I am hoping for tomorrow or Wednesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ycbm (26 October 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Drum roll please! PaS has kindly sent me some pics to share on her behalf!

Original pinning at the local hospital:
View attachment 57728

Then the new rings from the ‘proper’ operation.
View attachment 57730

View attachment 57729

Note the blister as described!

Thanks for sharing, PaS, I hope you’re comfortable, it’s a big hunk of metal you have there!
		
Click to expand...

Good grief! 
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			Good grief! 
.
		
Click to expand...


It's very clever really because it is nowhere as uncomfortable as it looks. The wires going into the leg, of themselves are not painful. The weightbearing is painful unless the pain relief is adequate


----------



## Clodagh (26 October 2020)

Have you said when you might be able to go home? Can you live downstairs?

ETA just sw TP's question and reply


----------



## View (26 October 2020)

That is what you call ironmongery!

May your recovery be uneventful.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

No   they keep asking me about my living situation. We have a plan to install a downstairs loo to avoid this very situation  unfortunately it is still very much in the planning stage.

I will need to be able to go up and down stairs, the stairs only have 1 handrail because the other side is the window.  I am hoping to be discharged either tomorrow or Wednesday. At least I am not relying on patient transport which only ever seems to be available in the middle of the night!


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 October 2020)

Would it be worth considering getting a commode if the stairs + single handrail issue is tricky? Just to get home?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			No   they keep asking me about my living situation. We have a plan to install a downstairs loo to avoid this very situation  unfortunately it is still very much in the planning stage.

I will need to be able to go up and down stairs, the stairs only have 1 handrail because the other side is the window.  I am hoping to be discharged either tomorrow or Wednesday. At least I am not relying on patient transport which only ever seems to be available i
		
Click to expand...

If you want a quick fix, how about a camping toilet? You could buy a tent for it, for some privacy. 

Pop up tent for camping toilet









Hope that they soon allow you to go home.


----------



## misst (26 October 2020)

PaS jsut caught up again! You are amazing! So chilled and practical. Sending vibes for a speedy recovery and a sucessful discharge home x


----------



## MrsMozart (26 October 2020)

Second the commode, or portaloo thingy, so you don't have to dash when you have to dash...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Second the commode, or portaloo thingy, so you don't have to dash when you have to dash...
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there really isn't anywhere to put such a thing  where it wont attract Labradors. Fellow Lab owners will understand exactly what I mean.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Would it be worth considering getting a commode if the stairs + single handrail issue is tricky? Just to get home?
		
Click to expand...


If it really comes to it, a friend who.lives in a bungalow has a spare room


----------



## misst (26 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Unfortunately there really isn't anywhere to put such a thing  where it wont attract Labradors. Fellow Lab owners will understand exactly what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

I get your drift!! JRTs can be quite similar !


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Unfortunately there really isn't anywhere to put such a thing  where it wont attract Labradors. Fellow Lab owners will understand exactly what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking about the same risk which there was 25 years ago when I had a young nephew who was starting to learn to poop on the potty, and a Norwegian Buhund who wanted to help us with cleaning said potty? 
If you added a pop up tent, and zipped it close after using the commode/portaloo inside, would that not be enough to stop them?

Since I've already entered the land of Too Much Info, I might as well continue, and say that humans usually pees several times more often per day than doing the other business, so even having easy access to a commode/portaloo, and use it only for the times when you need to pee, might make your life easier. And if you only use it for peeing, there should be less risk for that dogs will be interested in trying to open the lid, and help themselves, won't it?


----------



## SashaBabe (26 October 2020)

When I broke my left ankle and right foot, I was not able to manage the stairs using crutches.  I had my bed brought downstairs and the hospital provided me with a commode, which looked like an ordinary chair and you had to lift the seat off to use the "potty"  The "potty" also had a lid, so that whoever was emptying it didn't have to see what was in it.  They also provided me with a zimmer frame and a set of crutches.  Hopefully  you will be provided with everything you need when you are discharged.  I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## GSD Woman (27 October 2020)

SashaBabe,

My father had something similar when he messed up his ankle.  It worked nicely but my parents always have small dogs.


----------



## Bellasophia (27 October 2020)

You are very brave.
I hope you can get home soon and start your healing.The pics are eye openers for sure.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 October 2020)

Thank you for all your good wishes. I expect that I shall be sent home with what is deemed necessary, which is a pair if crutches.
I must say that both physiotherapists and a doctor who happened to be around at the same time as the physios yesterday have been very pleased with the way my body has recovered so far. They comment on the range of movement, which I think is mostly luck and my strength which I think is due to the healthy lifestyle that most of us on here share.


----------



## OldNag (27 October 2020)

PaS,  thinking commodes.... the type my Mum had (hired from Red Cross) had a seat and I am sure that would have been lab-proof.  It would make life a lot easier I am sure (though not the prettiest of furniture!).

Sounds like great progress, hope you are out soon.


----------



## SAujla (27 October 2020)

Like others have said I'm just very impressed by how you've handled it. Certainly gives me some perspective, I cut my fingernails a bit too short and it was painful but reading your updates I've realised it could be worse! 

I hope you can get home soon I think you'll recover a lot quicker than what's predicted. Do you have a strategy for meeting your Labs again, they'll go ballistic after not seeing you for a long time?


----------



## Shady (27 October 2020)

Just catching up PAS
And yikes that is impressive *heaves*
Glad you are sounding in good spirits and doing so well . I hope you can get sorted for when you go home. My mum is having her hip done next week and is facing similar problems as they only have one loo upstairs. I think she's just going to stay upstairs for a while and my step sister is going to look after her until she's a bit more mobile. Wish it was me there ....
Take care of yourself and I definitely echo the above advice about the dogs!! xxxxx


----------



## Moobli (27 October 2020)

Bloody hell!  And all this from a fall when out walking dogs.  I am going to make sure I am extra careful!  I hope you manage to get home soon.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 October 2020)

Home at last!  It was a farce to the end and tbh, I'm too knackered to write it all down but suffice to say physios came to me just after 9 because they were expecting to discharge me and sis finally manged to get someone to open the ward door to take the wheelchair off her so that I could go down to the carpark at 5.30.

I had a very warm welcome home, sis and 'lodger' (friend who is waiting for house purchase to go through) managed the transfers very well, Rottweiler was her usual reliably sensible self and Labs are back in their crate while the horses' needs are attended to.  It has been decided, after my exciting(!) trip up to the loo, to invest in a commode and we have found a Lab proof nook to put it in.

Thank you to everyone who kept me company over the last fortnight, on here and through PMs and especial thanks to Cinnamontoast who put the pics on for me.  Just in case anyone else finds themselves in a similar position, I will put occasional updates/progress reports as I work my way through the next approximately 6 months, with telephone checkups so long as all goes well.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 October 2020)

I wonder if a Zimmer frame would be useful as a support and a barrier to labs and rot? When dad was in plaster hip to toe after snapping his Achilles, he did manage to shuffle up and downstairs on his bum. Not sure if that’s going to be practical/possible with rings!

Edit: I’m delighted you’re home.


----------



## Amymay (27 October 2020)

So glad you’re home xx


----------



## Rumtytum (27 October 2020)

Congratulations! Life _is_ stranger than fiction, if this was in a novel people would say it was too far fetched, and you stayed upbeat even through the meals fiasco 😱. Hope you have a great night’s sleep in your very own bed 😊


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2020)

I'm so glad you are home, even with hurdles to overcome it will be lovely to be in your own house.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 October 2020)

Delighted to hear that you are back home!

Glad that a space for the commode has been found, that’ll make life easier. Having a lodger, even a temporary one, will also be handy in addition to your sister.

Does the framework on your leg need to stay in place for 6 months?


----------



## ycbm (27 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Home at last!  It was a farce to the end and tbh, I'm too knackered to write it all down but suffice to say physios came to me just after 9 because they were expecting to discharge me and sis finally manged to get someone to open the ward door to take the wheelchair off her so that I could go down to the carpark at 5.30.

I had a very warm welcome home, sis and 'lodger' (friend who is waiting for house purchase to go through) managed the transfers very well, Rottweiler was her usual reliably sensible self and Labs are back in their crate while the horses' needs are attended to.  It has been decided, after my exciting(!) trip up to the loo, to invest in a commode and we have found a Lab proof nook to put it in.

Thank you to everyone who kept me company over the last fortnight, on here and through PMs and especial thanks to Cinnamontoast who put the pics on for me.  Just in case anyone else finds themselves in a similar position, I will put occasional updates/progress reports as I work my way through the next approximately 6 months, with telephone checkups so long as all goes well.
		
Click to expand...


Yay! You're home.  You'll feel so much better back in your own house,  I'll bet.


----------



## SashaBabe (27 October 2020)

Glad to hear you are back home.  You will be more comfortable now.  Onwards and upwards.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 October 2020)

Brilliant to read that you are back home!  Dont overdo things now 😜 x


----------



## misst (27 October 2020)

wonderful to hear you are home again. I hope you relax and sleep well with the humans and animals you love near by  I hope the next 6 months go quickly for you x


----------



## ycbm (27 October 2020)

Shall we take bets on how long before PaS is mucking out or poo picking?  😁


----------



## Cortez (27 October 2020)

Welcome home, you'll be so much more comfortable in familiar surroundings. Did they give you a zimmer? I found it a lot more stable to navigate in the early days after doing my femur.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Delighted to hear that you are back home!

Glad that a space for the commode has been found, that’ll make life easier. Having a lodger, even a temporary one, will also be handy in addition to your sister.

Does the framework on your leg need to stay in place for 6 months?
		
Click to expand...

The phraseology is 4 to 6 months, I am working on 6 months then anything else is a bonus.  Apparently the last few weeks the frame remains in place but is loosened, so that you are not so reliant on it.  Tbh that bit frightens me most atm but I expect it will be fine.  X-ray at 18 weeks so we will see what happens then.  Of course Covid has changed the way the dept works, I think x-rays would have been much more frequent under normal circs.


----------



## MrsMozart (27 October 2020)

Yay home! 

A good update lass. We will all be keeping everything crossed for good and solid healing.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 October 2020)

Cortez said:



			Welcome home, you'll be so much more comfortable in familiar surroundings. Did they give you a zimmer? I found it a lot more stable to navigate in the early days after doing my femur.
		
Click to expand...


I was hoping for a Zimmer to bat the dogs away with but actually, I think because I can put the bad foot down, the crutches are easier to get around on.  We have part of a big square firequard rigged up n front of my seat, with my leg up on a foot stool to remind the dogs to be careful but tbh they are being very good.  Each have had a 'special' turn for a cuddle, Rott has arranged the pups on the big dog cushion and put herself between them and me (she is a star!) and although they would like to sniff a bit more they are bein very good.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			Shall we take bets on how long before PaS is mucking out or poo picking?  😁
		
Click to expand...


I am missing out on using the fancy field vac!  

Thank goodness that we got the field shelter organised and mud mats down!  Apparently the horses love to stand on the verandah and watch the rain coming down.  And lovely farmer neighbour  came round yesterday to help sister unload a 2nd load of mud mats, which was very kind of him.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 October 2020)

SAujla said:



			Like others have said I'm just very impressed by how you've handled it. Certainly gives me some perspective, I cut my fingernails a bit too short and it was painful but reading your updates I've realised it could be worse!

I hope you can get home soon I think you'll recover a lot quicker than what's predicted. Do you have a strategy for meeting your Labs again, they'll go ballistic after not seeing you for a long time?
		
Click to expand...


Too short fingernails can be extremely painful! I hate breaking one too far down. 

 We allowed the Rott to meet me at the front lobby door,  she took in the situation immediately and showed me how to get to my usual seat.  I have moved though, so as to be able to barricade myself in, so that was a bit disconcerting for her.  She went straight to the door next time I stood up and made it very clear that I was not to go past her, which was ok, as the bathroom is in the opposite direction.  The Labs were crated and making rather a lot of noise but when I got into a comfy sitting position, we let them come and say hello.  I am pleased to say that they have settled well and we have had a quiet evening.


----------



## Cortez (27 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			Shall we take bets on how long before PaS is mucking out or poo picking?  😁
		
Click to expand...

Ahem: I have been known to muck out in/from a wheelchair.......But don't you do that PaS!


----------



## SAujla (27 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Too short fingernails can be extremely painful! I hate breaking one too far down.

We allowed the Rott to meet me at the front lobby door,  she took in the situation immediately and showed me how to get to my usual seat.  I have moved though, so as to be able to barricade myself in, so that was a bit disconcerting for her.  She went straight to the door next time I stood up and made it very clear that I was not to go past her, which was ok, as the bathroom is in the opposite direction.  The Labs were crated and making rather a lot of noise but when I got into a comfy sitting position, we let them come and say hello.  I am pleased to say that they have settled well and we have had a quiet evening.
		
Click to expand...

I still think you got home in an absurdly quick time but given the environment we live in you have to get out of hospital as soon as possible. I hope your physio is sorted and will give you the help you need although I suspect you'll be quicker working it out yourself. 

Being Labs I still fear that utter carnage is right round the corner, although you are still in the middle of the last bout of carnage they caused. 

I told my pup Clover all about what happened to you and asked her not to do this to me, she said "woof"


----------



## MrsMozart (27 October 2020)

I wonder if this would be of use over the next six-ish months:

https://www.mylifeglider.com/


----------



## GSD Woman (27 October 2020)

PaS,

I'm so glad that you are home.  Please take your time and don't push it.  Heal.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 October 2020)

I hope you've had a good night's sleep, and are enjoying finally being home again. {{{{{{Vibes}}}}}} for a smooth recovery.


----------



## ycbm (28 October 2020)

Cortez said:



			Ahem: I have been known to muck out in/from a wheelchair.......But don't you do that PaS!
		
Click to expand...

Only horse people!


----------



## ycbm (28 October 2020)

GSD Woman said:



			PaS,

I'm so glad that you are home.  Please take your time and don't push it.  Heal.
		
Click to expand...

You're talking to a horse person 😁


----------



## ycbm (28 October 2020)

Hope you had a good night's sleep PaS.,


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 October 2020)

I can’t believe I missed this. Sounds very sore. Hope you heal up soon and can get back to normal.


----------



## On the Hoof (28 October 2020)

Glad you are home, take care now .  Hope you can move around more easily soon and it heals quickly (well before 6 months would be good anyway....).


----------



## scats (28 October 2020)

Glad you are home!  Those photos looks horrid, you poor thing.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 October 2020)

So pleased to hear you're home!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 October 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			I wonder if this would be of use over the next six-ish months:

https://www.mylifeglider.com/

Click to expand...


That looks interesting but tbh I don't think that I could justify the expense when I can put weight on both feet already and will be able progressively to do more.  Neither am I sure that it would be robust enough for me to be able to make use of it here to do the things that I will struggle with (like mucking out).  Our yard does not have a smooth surface, in order that the horses don't slide from top to bottom, it certainly won't cope with a muddy field.  However I have 2 friends waiting for replacement joints and I can see that it might help them, either now or in the future, so I shall pass the info on, thanks MrsM.

ETA,  If there is one of those that can negotiate the stairs, that would be worth the investment!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:









I hope you've had a good night's sleep, and are enjoying finally being home again. {{{{{{Vibes}}}}}} for a smooth recovery.
		
Click to expand...



I slept extremely well, thank you.  Sister helped me to negotiate the stairs after her virtual meeting this morning and the Rottweiler met me at the door at the bottom of them.  She is truly fabulous!  She checked both crutches, showed me with her nose where to put my hands and then led the way to my seat, blocking the way to the crate where the Labs were getting a bit excited, obviously saying 'never mind them, let's get you settled'.
I am told that she was very upset for the first few days that I was in hospital, because, of course, she didn't know what had happened to me from the moment that she had to leave me sitting on the cobbles and she is now determined that nothing else is going to happen to me.  She has the Labs organised to be as sensible as 14 month old Labs can be, so we have had a very quiet morning, with even the 'shift change' of my wfh carers going almost unremarked, which is most unusual


----------



## Rosemary28 (28 October 2020)

Glad you are home PaS!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 October 2020)

Commode has just arrived!  As predicted Labs are fascinated and it's only at the unpacking stage now!


----------



## Cortez (28 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:





Commode has just arrived!  As predicted Labs are fascinated and it's only at the unpacking stage now!
		
Click to expand...

Woo hoo! I hope it is, er; "commodious".


----------



## MrsMozart (28 October 2020)

Ah. Didn't look at the price...

Good that you can get about 🤗


----------



## WandaMare (28 October 2020)

Good to hear you're home PaS, must be such a relief. Its amazing how dogs work out quickly that you are injured and not to mess around. I had border collie when I was hopping round the house with a broken leg and he would sleep on the floor inside the frame of the zimmer, just to check I wasn't going anywhere without him knowing. When I started 'walking' he would herd me like a sheep and snap at anyone who came anywhere near. Not great for my helpers but quite amusing for me  

I found I could go up and downstairs on my bum, it took ages but it did work. I found the most dangerous thing was the kitchen & bathroom with slippy floors, I nearly took a tumble more than once so be really careful on those. Hope your recovery goes well and you are back to mucking out and poo picking in no time


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 October 2020)

WandaMare said:



			Good to hear you're home PaS, must be such a relief. Its amazing how dogs work out quickly that you are injured and not to mess around. I had border collie when I was hopping round the house with a broken leg and he would sleep on the floor inside the frame of the zimmer, just to check I wasn't going anywhere without him knowing. When I started 'walking' he would herd me like a sheep and snap at anyone who came anywhere near. Not great for my helpers but quite amusing for me 

I found I could go up and downstairs on my bum, it took ages but it did work. I found the most dangerous thing was the kitchen & bathroom with slippy floors, I nearly took a tumble more than once so be really careful on those. Hope your recovery goes well and you are back to mucking out and poo picking in no time 

Click to expand...


I was able to go up and down stairs on my bum when I broke the left ankle but unfortunately the frame makes that impossible this time.  I did over-tip on the  kitchen floor when I was hopping on the crutches but actually I am more stable this time round because I am allowed to weightbear on the broken leg, the crutches mean that I don't have to put all my weight through the leg.  I am pleased to say that I am becoming more mobile and on my last trip upstairs I realised that I am actually bending my foot now, which means that I can think about wearing a normal shoe, rather than the device that I was given at the hospital.  Alongside that, I then need to do different exercises to develop the movement/muscles.  I was contacted earlier by the local  physio department, LGI referred me there on discharge and I now have a Microsoft Teams appointment on 2nd November, so things are progressing nicely.


----------



## misst (28 October 2020)

It sounds as if you are wonderwoman! So pleased to hear how well things are going but I'm in awe of your stoicism and practicality. Have you considered resting?!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 October 2020)

Gosh, you are so cool about this! You seem to be very sorted. Allow yourself to rely on others, tho, and feel helpless occasionally. You’re being Superwoman right now, I bet you have a load of adrenaline coursing round. At some point, breathe and let yourself be looked after.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 October 2020)

misst said:



			It sounds as if you are wonderwoman! So pleased to hear how well things are going but I'm in awe of your stoicism and practicality. Have you considered resting?!
		
Click to expand...




Cinnamontoast said:



			Gosh, you are so cool about this! You seem to be very sorted. Allow yourself to rely on others, tho, and feel helpless occasionally. You’re being Superwoman right now, I bet you have a load of adrenaline coursing round. At some point, breathe and let yourself be looked after.
		
Click to expand...


I very much doubt that I am doing anything different from what most horse and dog people would do.  We usually just get on with it, don't we?  I think I do have a fairly high pain threshold, too.  Although I did nearly pass out onto the physiotherapist on my first walk on the ward when the only pain relief that I had had was 2 x paracetamol!  I have been given effective pain relief overall, although I hate the effects of the dihydrocodeine and will be asking the GP in a phone appointment today for an alternative, which is somewhat complicated by the allergies because it is almost impossible to find meds which don't contain maize or lactose.

I am being very well looked after by my sister and 'the lodger' and, as our shower is over a very deep bath in a narrow bathroom, a good friend has offered  me her walk in shower for my weekly clean up of the pins and dressing change, which she will help with, so I am certainly accepting help.  I am somewhat champing at the bit though to be more independent and as I settle in at home we are working out ways in which we can adapt things and place furniture to allow me to do more for myself.  I tried yesterday to order some jogging bottoms with a cuff so that I don't fall over the good leg while negotiating the stairs with either an extremely baggy fit in the leg or with an outside seam that can be opened up but the website was unresponsive.  I shall sort that out today if at all possible.  Currently I am wearing a skirt.  One of the problems with the frame is that because it is metal, it can make the leg very cold and that is incredibly painful, so I am also covered in a blanket and am sitting quite close to the stove, which does a very good job of warming the house and sister is doing a good job of keeping it stoked up.

I honestly did nothing yesterday except sit on the settee between trips to the loo/commode.  I did organise food deliveries, which seem to have confuzzled sis while I have been away but I was kept well supplied with food and drink and with meds at the appropriate times.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 October 2020)

Cold leg  - get a heated throw, or one of the really fluffy blanket things from Dunelm as they're amazingly warm.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 October 2020)

I've just found the next problem!  Getting a shoe to fit the bad foot.  

I was advised to start using a 'proper' shoe when I got home because the hospital shoe doesn't bend.  So, when I realised today that I am now trying to bend the foot while walking but am not really able to do that, so I have been reviewing my shoe collection.  Bearing in mind that my family call me 'Imelda', I have no suitable shoes.  The frame nurse suggested crocs but I don't possess any and really want something firm around the heel.  Our stairs are quite narrow, both in the tread and the width of the staircase and I cannot cope with the idea of losing a shoe as I am negotiating them.  

I have also realised that I need some grippy gloves as our bannister is quite slippy, so I am expending a lot of effort going up and down stairs.  Fortunately I have some brand new rubberised yard gloves which will just fill the bill.
Just another example of how horsey people cope with 'stuff'


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 October 2020)

Dare I suggest a pair of Hotters? A slip on style, maybe?

https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/glvees-shoes?selectedColour=Wine


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 October 2020)

I think they might be suitable in a few weeks time, currently I am looking at https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Diabetic...ZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1&psc=1


Glamourous, aren't they?


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I think they might be suitable in a few weeks time, currently I am looking at https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Diabetic...ZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1&psc=1


Glamourous, aren't they?
		
Click to expand...


ooooh, sexy!


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 October 2020)

Lots of adjustabilty in those you linked to, PaS.

I hadn’t had you down as an Imelda .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Lots of adjustabilty in those you linked to, PaS.

I hadn’t had you down as an Imelda .
		
Click to expand...


I would have said that I have shoes for every occasion, in a choice of colours, except that now I have found that isn't the case.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 October 2020)

I bought mens’ walking sandals, you know, the type you see worn with socks on small hills when people have walking sticks for the flat? Beautiful! This was when all the skin on my foot fell off the other year.

They are huge on me now, but really useful because they have velcro so can be made very secure, like the ones you linked, PaS. Very sexy!


----------



## chaps89 (30 October 2020)

I thought of you today as they were discussing hospital food on radio 2 at lunchtime.
So I came back to check the thread and it's great to see you're back home.
You did do a good job of it didn't you?! There's some very impressive bruising going on there. The meccano gives me the heebie jeebies a bit though


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			I thought of you today as they were discussing hospital food on radio 2 at lunchtime.
So I came back to check the thread and it's great to see you're back home.
You did do a good job of it didn't you?! There's some very impressive bruising going on there. The meccano gives me the heebie jeebies a bit though 

Click to expand...

The pregnant woman who got toast for breakfast, a sandwich for lunch and a sandwich for dinner? And nurses giving people fruit out of their own packed lunches??


----------



## nikicb (30 October 2020)

I have tried not to read your thread too closely as there were bits that made me wince!!  But wishing you all the very best for a slow, steady and without issue rehab.  xx


----------



## chaps89 (31 October 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			The pregnant woman who got toast for breakfast, a sandwich for lunch and a sandwich for dinner? And nurses giving people fruit out of their own packed lunches??
		
Click to expand...

That was the one. Not being able to make PaS an omelette made sense after hearing that!


----------



## Bellasophia (31 October 2020)

When i had my first child in a lancashire hospital,35 years ago,all the new mothers were all given a big glass of Guinness by the nurse.She said they gave it to boost the mother and it helped the   breast fed babies to sleep.
I had my second child in the same hospital,seven years later..when I asked if they still gave us the Guinness,the looks I got! Ooof!


----------



## GoldenWillow (31 October 2020)

I've just seen this 😯 very, very glad to see you are back at home. Wishing you all the best for the rest of your recovery.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			That was the one. Not being able to make PaS an omelette made sense after hearing that!
		
Click to expand...


When it became evident that the ward kitchen staff had finally been allowed to make me porridge with teff flakes and  hemp milk, I asked if they could cook scrambled eggs in the microwave, the answer was an unequivocal 'No!', in case of 'listeria'.  I assume they meant salmonella or C-diff but what a state we have got ourselves into. 

 I am afraid that I am firmly of the belief that this kind of nonsense is dreamed up by the out-sourced catering companies to ensure that they maintain their vice-like grasp on the provision of food to hospitals.  How patients who are truly ill with medical (rather than my surgical) conditions are expected to get enough nutrition from hospital food to make anything like a recovery, I cannot imagine.
I have certainly enjoyed and appreciated my meals since I got home.


----------



## Red-1 (31 October 2020)

What size are you? I have some Hotter shoes here, mum's, but she won't be using them as she lives in slippers now. They have been worn, but very little. I think they are size 7, wide. If you won't wear them after, it would be a shame to buy expensive new ones.

If they would be likely to fit, I will dig them out and send a photo. I won't be offended if they are not suitable.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			What size are you? I have some Hotter shoes here, mum's, but she won't be using them as she lives in slippers now. They have been worn, but very little. I think they are size 7, wide. If you won't wear them after, it would be a shame to buy expensive new ones.

If they would be likely to fit, I will dig them out and send a photo. I won't be offended if they are not suitable.
		
Click to expand...



How kind!  I do take a size 6 or 7 depending on the width, my foot is still too swollen to wear proper shoes but I am getting concerned that my foot is turning in somewhat in the slippers that I have been wearing today because of the lack of support- something to discuss with the physio in my virtual session on Tuesday.  Yes please PM me a photo if you can, or I could send you my email address, and let me know how much you want for them.


----------



## Red-1 (31 October 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			How kind!  I do take a size 6 or 7 depending on the width, my foot is still too swollen to wear proper shoes but I am getting concerned that my foot is turning in somewhat in the slippers that I have been wearing today because of the lack of support- something to discuss with the physio in my virtual session on Tuesday.  Yes please PM me a photo if you can, or I could send you my email address, and let me know how much you want for them.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM. No need to pay.


----------



## ozpoz (9 November 2020)

I've only just seen this PaS.  Wishing you a speedy and comfortable recovery.x


----------



## yhanni (20 November 2020)

PaS, how are you getting on?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 November 2020)

I was just thinking that I ought to update.  I was going to send a photo to Cinnamontoast earlier in the week but we had a 7 hour powercut which rather got in the way.  Making my way upstairs on crutches by light of a headtorch was fun, too!  But all is well as the powergrid people are going to send some torches.  Because of my age (65) and now my health status my address is noted as having a vulnerable person living there.

I had an infection in some of the pinsites last week, one of those didn't clear up completely, so I have more a-bs to take this week  However in myself, I am fine and my mobility is improving all the time.  Getting appropriate pain relief without maize in it was a problem but I have eventually got that sorted and feel as though I am now coming out of the fog.

 I was at home on my own for longer than previously on Wednesday and yesterday, I was able to move around the kitchen with one crutch/the worktops to make my lunches, put a load of washing on and then transfer it to the dryer, organise the evening meal yesterday, although I am not yet confident with lifting hot pots out of the oven.  I am still only using the stairs to come downstairs in the morning and go upstairs at bedtime.

The receptionist at the GP surgery knows me by name now, I have rung them so many times in the last couple of weeks.  I had my 2nd virtual physio appointment on Tuesday, the physio sent me some new exercises and told me that the physio outpatients dept is being closed from today and they are all going to be working on the wards, I assume because of Covid.  However because of the frame, I am considered to be a priority, so someone will contact me in a few weeks.

And I happened to buy some Hemp Active Gel (bit like Deep Heat) to see if I could use it on the muscles above my knee.  It is extremely gentle and not at all hot but it has made a heck of a difference to my swollen foot in a couple of days, so I can recommend that to anyone who needs something similar.  I was very careful to  check that it wouldn't inhibit bone healing before using it.

The dogs are being very good and helpful, they are brilliant at moving around me, if I am on my feet at the same time as they are but are also becoming good at staying still on the dogbed if they are on it when I start to get to my feet.


----------



## yhanni (21 November 2020)

That's a relief. All seems to be going more or less as it should then. I have been so impressed by your equanimity!  I wouldn't have been so calm, that's for sure.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2020)

A good update lass. Many folks thinking about you and wishing you well.


----------



## misst (21 November 2020)

So pleased to hear your progress - you are a trouper for sure. Active Hemp Gel - I will google this as not heard of it and I'm always looking for new ideas for patients who cannot tolerate the "usual" meds.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 November 2020)

misst said:



			So pleased to hear your progress - you are a trouper for sure. Active Hemp Gel - I will google this as not heard of it and I'm always looking for new ideas for patients who cannot tolerate the "usual" meds.
		
Click to expand...


I am recommending it to a couple of friends who both have osteoarthritis and are waiting for knee and hip replacements respectively.  

My foot changes shape almost daily and I keep trying different arrangements of footwear.  I have a pair of slippers that I got early on - the 'glamourous' pair that I linked to earlier were no good at all, too soft -  the ones that I am currently wearing are not really supportive enough for walking with just one crutch, I have 2 pairs of canvas shoes with a velcro fastening, so that I can wear one of each size to accommodate the swollen foot.  They are more supportive but not much good for walking outside, if it's raining.  I need to go outside every Sunday for my weekly shower/pin cleaning.  And again, I really need more support in order to be able to walk with one crutch.

So I have just bought a pair of extra wide fitting silver trainers https://www.jdwilliams.co.uk/shop/m...dBoUid=3010&optionColour=Silver&pdpClick=true  with zips and laces they are quite adjustable but because they are firm they press on the bruising above my heel but below the frame.  I am now looking for ideas for something that I can pad the bruise with, so that I am more comfortable walking about, if any-one can help with that?  Home-made, preferably


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 November 2020)

yhanni said:



			That's a relief. All seems to be going more or less as it should then. I have been so impressed by your equanimity!  I wouldn't have been so calm, that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...


I think the pain relief has made me feel quite detached from it all actually - and there have been a few occasions when I was definitely not so calm - especially when I was in hospital and getting no sense over the food issue!  I also got cross on the day when the physios came to help me walk for the first time and, despite repeated requests the only pain relief I had been given was 2 paracetamol.  I was so close to fainting that the physio brought the chair to me and then she and her colleague slid the chair back to the side of the bed - I didn't hear it but I think she got cross then, too - the pain-relief appeared pretty quickly!

I must say, though that just about everybody who I have come into contact with has been extremely helpful - and I am the talk of the hamlet!  3 of my neighbours are employed in various capacities in the local ambulance service, so I think they feel something of a proprietorial interest in my progress.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			...
So I have just bought a pair of extra wide fitting silver trainers https://www.jdwilliams.co.uk/shop/m...dBoUid=3010&optionColour=Silver&pdpClick=true  with zips and laces they are quite adjustable but because they are firm they press on the bruising above my heel but below the frame.  I am now looking for ideas for something that I can pad the bruise with, so that I am more comfortable walking about, if any-one can help with that?  Home-made, preferably

Click to expand...

Don't know if it is any help, but I deeply dislike having to buy new shoes because unless they're clogs (without heels), new shoes have around 99% risk of giving me chafed feet, either on my heels, or on the area above the heels. 

So therefore, now whenever I have to buy new shoes I cut off some 10-12 cm long strips of sports tape, take 1, or 2, round cotton pad//pads, and place the pad/pads in the middle of one tape. 
I put the tape so the pad cover the top area of one heel, put on some more strips of tape so the pad is completely covered by tape, and then I do the same to the other heel. 

The sports tape is more durable than other tape, and good at making sure the pad doesn't move around.
The homemade "cushion" protects my heels while I walk in the new shoes. After some weeks when I stop using pad + tape, I sometimes still get a little bit of a problem, but not at all on the same level as I used to.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 November 2020)

I realised after puzzling over the problem for a while and then writing my post, that I have loads of dressings that I can use as padding.  After my shower and dressing change today, I used a dressing strip in my silver trainer and that worked very well.  \However by the time I got home, my foot felt as if I had razor wire wrapped round it, as I walked from the car to the front door - all of 10 steps -.  then I realised that my 'ankle highs' were causing the problem as the elastic was cutting into my extremely tender skin.  Once I had sorted that out, I was much more comfortable but as always, the shower has taken it out of me and I am now exhausted and ready to go to bed.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 November 2020)

Glad you've found the problem, and I hope you sleep well.


----------



## MrsMozart (23 November 2020)

Well done on figuring it all out. Hope you slept well.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 November 2020)

I have just had a phone call from the local hospital, I now have an appointment on Thursday for a bone density check, they have had a cancellation.  TBH, I thought no-one had taken much notice of my request but I think I owe the GP who gave me my sick note an apology.  I just need to organise transport, now.


ETA, I actually slept better last night than I have done for the last few nights, thanks.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 November 2020)

Gamgee to pad, although that might be too thick. I’ve used dressings to stop chafing, Mepore or Softpore are my 2 go tos. I think you’re doing brilliantly. Is your sleep pattern still boogered up from hospital?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 November 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Gamgee to pad, although that might be too thick. I’ve used dressings to stop chafing, Mepore or Softpore are my 2 go tos. I think you’re doing brilliantly. Is your sleep pattern still boogered up from hospital?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, it is, sleeping was almost impossible in hospital, some nights, because of late night admissions, including my own and being woken up at 2.00 am and 6.00am for obs.  When I had got my brain into gear yesterday, I realised that I could use a piece of the Allevyn dressing to stop the shoe impacting on the bruising on my heel.  
I have a consultation with my GP a week today and I am going to ask for an extension of my sicknote until after Christmas, as I am just not thinking straight enough to advise anybody on anything that matters.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 November 2020)

An accident like this knocks you sideways, take all the time you can. Your routine is screwed and you need time to recover mentally as well as physically.

Allevyn pink one that peels off easily? I loved those, gave spares to Snowy for her mum.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 November 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			An accident like this knocks you sideways, take all the time you can. Your routine is screwed and you need time to recover mentally as well as physically.

Allevyn pink one that peels off easily? I loved those, gave spares to Snowy for her mum.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, those are the ones!  I have just realised that the 'infection' in the pinsites is actually an allergic reaction to something, probably the anti-bacterial wash but it could equally be my own showergel.  So I have just spent another small fortune on Amazon buying a suitable showergel and a load of saline pods to wash the sites each week.  Goodness knows how I missed that it is an allergy, all things considered but then, I have never had a frame on my leg before and tbh the support from the Frame Nurse can best be described as 'minimal'.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2020)

Saline is key! I had to put a pod in one hole and squirt it so it came out the other before the gap in the skin graft closed. I can highly recommend saving a fortune by boiling salted water and employing a horse sized syringe. You could sterilise containers in the oven like you do for jam. Necessity is the mother of invention and all....


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Saline is key! I had to put a pod in one hole and squirt it so it came out the other before the gap in the skin graft closed. I can highly recommend saving a fortune by boiling salted water and employing a horse sized syringe. You could sterilise containers in the oven like you do for jam. Necessity is the mother of invention and all....
		
Click to expand...


🤢🤮 curiously compulsive reading 🤣


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yes, those are the ones!  I have just realised that the 'infection' in the pinsites is actually an allergic reaction to something, probably the anti-bacterial wash but it could equally be my own showergel.  So I have just spent another small fortune on Amazon buying a suitable showergel and a load of saline pods to wash the sites each week.  Goodness knows how I missed that it is an allergy, all things considered but then, I have never had a frame on my leg before and tbh the support from the Frame Nurse can best be described as 'minimal'.
		
Click to expand...

If that doesn't work,  PaS, don't rule out the possibility that you are allergic to the metal,  it's not unknown.  I can't have nickel on my skin, for example, which is a common one.


----------



## Cloball (25 November 2020)

I appreciate you've bought a lot of stuff for yourself already but I recommend stericlens spray it's literally just saline in a spray can but it's excellent at getting into difficult places.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2020)

Cloball said:



			I appreciate you've bought a lot of stuff for yourself already but I recommend stericlens spray it's literally just saline in a spray can but it's excellent at getting into difficult places.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the suggestion, the moaning was rather tongue in cheek, tbh.  I can afford to buy whatever I need (within reason) to facilitate the healing.  I am not sure about using a spray, though as I am meant to leave the scabs in position if possible.


@ycbm, you are right of course, and I hadn't thought of that but I can't wear nickel, either.  I thought that the metal used was stainless steel  but noticed recently that there are marks on the 'pins' that actually go into the leg/bone, we were joking that they are are going rusty - or at least I hope we were joking!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Saline is key! I had to put a pod in one hole and squirt it so it came out the other before the gap in the skin graft closed. I can highly recommend saving a fortune by boiling salted water and employing a horse sized syringe. You could sterilise containers in the oven like you do for jam. Necessity is the mother of invention and all....
		
Click to expand...


Just one small problem there ........... 


the dogs found our irrigation syringe a couple of weeks ago and left it unusable!  Something else to ask Amazon for


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2020)

Another milestone passed!

I am at home on my own this afternoon and I have just been up to the bathroom and *washed my hair* over the bath.  Then I got myself back down to the bottom of the stairs without breaking a window with the spare crutch, which I must admit has been one of my real fears, by dint of pushing the crutch up/downstairs before I set off, then doing the same again on the half-landing.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Another milestone passed!

I am at home on my own this afternoon and I have just been up to the bathroom and *washed my hair* over the bath.  Then I got myself back down to the bottom of the stairs without breaking a window with the spare crutch, which I must admit has been one of my real fears, by dint of pushing the crutch up/downstairs before I set off, then doing the same again on the half-landing.
		
Click to expand...







 Yay, you go girl!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:








 Yay, you go girl!
		
Click to expand...


Thank you FL, I love those emojis!


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2020)

Can you park a third spare crutch either at the top of the stairs or the bottom of the stairs (depending where you are) so that you don’t have to manhandle a second crutch on the stairs if you are alone?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Can you park a third spare crutch either at the top of the stairs or the bottom of the stairs (depending where you are) so that you don’t have to manhandle a second crutch on the stairs if you are alone?
		
Click to expand...


I have considered doing that but this was a spur of the moment, well, of the afternoon, decision and I don't have a 3rd crutch available but I may have to get one.


----------



## ycbm (25 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



@ycbm, you are right of course, and I hadn't thought of that but I can't wear nickel, either.  I thought that the metal used was stainless steel  but noticed recently that there are marks on the 'pins' that actually go into the leg/bone, we were joking that they are are going rusty - or at least I hope we were joking!

Click to expand...


I've done a bit of google PaS and there's some stuff on sensitivity to various metals in implants and in frame pins.  Given your allergy history.........

One relevant research paper: 

https://europepmc.org/article/med/32176224


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			I've done a bit of google PaS and there's some stuff on sensitivity to various metals in implants and in frame pins.  Given your allergy history.........

One relevant research paper:

https://europepmc.org/article/med/32176224

Click to expand...


Thank you for that ycbm, I really appreciate your efforts. 

I will use the saline and hypoallergenic showergel on Sunday when I have my weekly shower and pin cleaning session and if that doesn't solve the problems, I will speak to the frame nurse, or my GP, who I might get more sense/response   from, and ask that allergic reaction to the metals is investigated.


ETA, the temporary fixation wounds have healed well, so I am hopeful that the problems are being caused by the antiseptic that I have been given to clean the wounds with, rather than by the actual metal.  Keep your fingers crossed, please.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Just one small problem there ...........


the dogs found our irrigation syringe a couple of weeks ago and left it unusable!  Something else to ask Amazon for

Click to expand...

Ask your vet, probably get it for free given your circs!



Pearlsasinger said:



			Another milestone passed!

I am at home on my own this afternoon and I have just been up to the bathroom and *washed my hair* over the bath.  Then I got myself back down to the bottom of the stairs without breaking a window with the spare crutch, which I must admit has been one of my real fears, by dint of pushing the crutch up/downstairs before I set off, then doing the same again on the half-landing.
		
Click to expand...

That’s huge! Well done!


----------



## neddy man (25 November 2020)

When I had my hip done a trick for making stairs easier was = one step at a time going up best leg 1st then bad leg to same step ditto to the top, = when coming down one step at a time bad leg first then good leg to same step ditto to the bottom it means all the hard work is done by the good leg.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 November 2020)

^^^ That‘s what my mum was told by the physio after her # shaft of femur.

For the stairs:-

‘Bad leg down to hell
Good leg up to heaven’


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 November 2020)

neddy man said:



			When I had my hip done a trick for making stairs easier was = one step at a time going up best leg 1st then bad leg to same step ditto to the top, = when coming down one step at a time bad leg first then good leg to same step ditto to the bottom it means all the hard work is done by the good leg.
		
Click to expand...


That is indeed how the physios told me to approach steps, the frame stops my knee bending beyond 90'.  
The issue is complicated by the frame and by our steps, which are certainly not akin to those in the hospital.  
Ours are 170 yrs old, wooden, narrow, bordered by a window on one side and, because of their age, no two treads are the same width.  My foot does not fit completely onto any of the treads.  Going upstairs, that doesn't matter so much because the frame sits behind my toes.  However going down that is an issue because the frame sits behind my heel, so I have to put my 'frame foot' sideways onto the step, or plummet top to bottom.  I did wonder at first if sliding down the banister might work better, because that is so shiny that I have to wear rubberised gloves in order o be able to be able to rely on the handrail but I decided that the frame would unbalance me too much


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 November 2020)

Someone else to keep you company in the Dog Walking is Dangeous club.

His fractures aren’t as impressive as yours, mind.

Joe Biden: President-elect fractures foot while playing with dog https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-55127559


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 November 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Someone else to keep you company in the Dog Walking is Dangeous club.

His fractures aren’t as impressive as yours, mind.

Joe Biden: President-elect fractures foot while playing with dog https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-55127559

Click to expand...

I saw that just a few minutes ago   He is very welcome to join my club but he will certainly find it easier to get about with his injury.  I fell off the kitchen step a few years ago and blamed the Rotts, who stood on the back of my clog-style sandals (I haven't had any like that again).  I had a walking boot and managed to get around very well, up and down stairs and the lot.  I even attended a 2-day Conference in a large hotel, where I had to use the goods lift to access some of the rooms..  I wish him well.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 November 2020)

How’s it going today, PaS?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 November 2020)

I asked my GP for an extension  of my fit note until 31st December.  I am hoping that I will feel more energetic by then.  I had a long phone appt with him and have actually felt rather better today.  I have certainly been moving around more. 

 Then the frame nurse rang me, unexpectedly but I was able to talk to her about the fact that 2 of the pins are still exuding 'straw-coloured liquid'.  She suggested changing the dressings more frequently if they get 'soggy' and also arranged to send me some clips to keep the rubber whatsits in place better, as they do tend to drop off, when I am mobile.   They obviously have to be replaced then but otherwise I have been following the standard advice and leaving them alone for the week.  She explained that if a pin goes into a muscle it can cause this liquid to be exuded and it is nothing to worry about.  

Yesterday was my weekly shower and pin cleanse day, as I have wondered if the problems have been caused by an allergic reaction to the antiseptic liquid, I used saline instead and it immediately felt more comfortable - no sting.  I didn't sleep particularly well, which tends to be a usual feature of Sunday nights but I think that is sometimes because I find it difficult to change position in bed and wake myself up trying to do so.  I am hoping that it will all settle down again as the week goes on.

Thanks for asking


----------



## MrsMozart (30 November 2020)

Do you have a frame to keep your bedding off the leg frame? I'm wondering if that would make it easier for you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 December 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Do you have a frame to keep your bedding off the leg frame? I'm wondering if that would make it easier for you.
		
Click to expand...


No, I don't think it would make much difference, tbh.  I do have a pillow over the uninjured leg so that if I do turn in my sleep I don't chop that leg into slices.  I also have a long cat-shaped cushion under the frame leg, the cat's head fits under my knee and helps to keep everything comfortable, with the help of 2 wheat-bags.
I slept better last night, with not so many trips to the bathroom.  In fact I am wondering if all the weeing was a side effect of the anti-biotics, on top of everything else.
An electric bed like the one I had in hospital, although in double size, so that I could raise the leg would be fabulous but rather a large investment and not so easy to get upstairs, I suspect.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 December 2020)

Good that you slept better. 

Consider the electric bed if you can. They make a whole world of difference! The bases aren't the lightest, but we've manage to get ours moved a few times, including up and down a narrow top flight of stairs in an Edwardian house. We have two large singles that join to make a superking.


----------



## GSD Woman (1 December 2020)

PaS, Can you rent one of those beds?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 December 2020)

GSD Woman said:



			PaS, Can you rent one of those beds?
		
Click to expand...


I don't know, probably but tbh, I don't think I could stand the disruption, getting furniture through our doors has been known to cause logistical problems in the past.  Sorry that sounds terribly negative - I am very tired and cross with myself this morning.  

My leg was painful last night, so I took extra pain killers, which helped me to sleep, and rather more liquid Piriteze than is advised.  I think the pain and problem was caused by my eating some dried pineapple, which I bought specifically to test whether I am actually allergic to pineapple, or was just reacting to the concentrated fruit juice/sugar which most forms of non-fresh pineapple come with.  It probably wasn't the best time, although I do now have my answer..  Maybe when this is all over, I might try the experiment again.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 December 2020)

Yikes lass! No testing of foods and a steady hand with the drugs...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 December 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Yikes lass! No testing of foods and a steady hand with the drugs...
		
Click to expand...



This made me laugh!  I am feeling much better now, having slept for part of the afternoon, the leg has settled down and I have been upstairs twice today with only the one crutch.  It's much easier to just collect it from the bottom of the stairs on the way back.
Now who would have thought I'd have been saying that 4 weeks ago?  Or even a few days ago!


ETA, rest assured that I didn't overdose on the meds.  I can take up to 8 tablets per day but usually only have 4, yesterday, I had 5 in 24 hours.  All is well


----------



## GSD Woman (2 December 2020)

Glad you're feeling better than  this morning. Poor sleep is so disruptive.  And I'm sure you've figured out by now that pain meds can cause other problems.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 December 2020)

Next update:

The infection in one of my pins has flared up again.  I spoke to my GP on Monday and mentioned that it hadn't settled down as expected, although there was some improvement he suggested that as I had had a lot of antibiotics recently, I keep an eye on it.  Then on Thursday, I realised that the 'ooze' was thicker than it had been, so I emailed some pics to the Frame Nurse ( a facility she had mentioned on Monday) after leaving her a voicemail message.  She did not get back to me, so I rang the surgery this morning and was prescribed some more powerful antibs.  Poor sister spent all morning driving around in the snow to collect a pathology swab, helping me to get the sample and driving the swab back to GP surgery for collection.  Then the receptionist rang me to say that someone had given me the wrong tube, could sister do it all again within 30 mins.  The answer was a firm 'No!'  
I was so cross that I emailed the practice manager immediately.  She rang me back and said that a member of staff had volunteered to drop the swab off after work, so at least sister only needs to go to the surgery once on Monday.  The good news is that I have started the course of antibiotics and feel much better, already.  
The not so good news is that I have somehow twisted my knee and am struggling somewhat to get about.


----------



## GSD Woman (5 December 2020)

PaS, Yikes!  That's a lot of poop that your sister and you have gone through.  I'm glad that the antibiotic is already helping.

There must be something in the air world wide causing people in human and veterinary medicine to make some annoying boo boos. Yesterday I managed to send a dog home with only half of his codeine tablets.  Today I put the right EKC lead on the left and left on the right.  Might explain my weird tracings.


----------



## ycbm (5 December 2020)

Sorry things are a struggle for the both of you PaS. More infection doesn't sound good


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Sorry things are a struggle for the both of you PaS. More infection doesn't sound good 

Click to expand...


At least now we might get to the bottom of what is causing the infection (although it took a week to get the results back from a urine test. Good job it was negative). I am feeling considerably better this morning and the knee is moving more easily. I am going to spend a large part of he day in bed, taking it easy. And the sun has just come out!


----------



## MrsMozart (5 December 2020)

Good that there's some improvement lass. Fingers crossed the answer is found soon!


----------



## View (5 December 2020)

You are wise enough to listen to what your body is telling you.

Your progress is astonishing - in a good way, but there will be the odd setback along the way


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 December 2020)

View said:



			You are wise enough to listen to what your body is telling you.

Your progress is astonishing - in a good way, but there will be the odd setback along the way
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the vote of confidence V. I have spent the day in bed, the meds are obviously doing their work, and I have caught up on some much needed sleep. The knee is still not quite right but the rest has done it good. I think tomorrow's trip out to use friend's walk-in shower has to be cancelled but we can improvise here and change the dressings.


----------



## OldNag (5 December 2020)

You are blooming stoic PAS  

Glad the infection is on its way out and that you have had some decent sleep.  Hope the knee is feeling better v soon.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 December 2020)

COldNag said:



			You are blooming stoic PAS 

Glad the infection is on its way out and that you have had some decent sleep.  Hope the knee is feeling better v soon.
		
Click to expand...



You might not have thought that if you had heard all the 'oooo's and 'owwww's yesterday evening!


----------



## OldNag (5 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			You might not have thought that if you had heard all the 'oooo's and 'owwww's yesterday evening!
		
Click to expand...

I think you are entitled  to as many of those as you want


----------



## misst (6 December 2020)

I think you are amazing and would be moaning a lot more and not doing nearly so well.  I really hope everything settles more for you so you can just soldier on for the next few months. It must be frustrating to have these setbacks but I am still in awe of your progress.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 December 2020)

misst said:



			I think you are amazing and would be moaning a lot more and not doing nearly so well.  I really hope everything settles more for you so you can just soldier on for the next few months. It must be frustrating to have these setbacks but I am still in awe of your progress.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you!

I caught up on loads of sleep yesterday/last night and woke up this morning with a bad back.  Only to be expected I suppose as I can't turn over in bed very well, so had been in pretty much the same position for 36 hrs, except for the number of pillows.  I decided  that was a strong sign that I needed to get up today.

So, I got dressed, put a heat patch on my back, got all my necessary stuff (meds, tissues, etc) together and tentatively set off on my crutches towards the top of the stairs.  When my escort was ready, I put my rubberised gloves on, gathered my confidence together and made it to the bottom in one piece.  I have to confess that I have only moved out of my seat to go to the loo and will be having an early night.

We have changed the dressings and cleaned the pinsites this afternoon and found that more of them had been showing signs of infection than I had realised.  No wonder I had a raised temp on Thursday/Friday.  Anyway, everything looks to be going the right way and responding to the new antibiotic, thank goodness.  

I shall be interested to find out what the specific infection is and if possible, where it came from - not that I am holding out much hope for that, really.  I do wonder if the number of dog hairs that have been stuck to my leg is significant


----------



## Clodagh (7 December 2020)

I'm glad you are (slowly) healing. You may have said, how long is the frame on for?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 December 2020)

I was told 4 - 6 months, originally.  Then I found out that I will have an x-ray at the end of Feb, when the frame will be 'loosened' if all is going as expected, so that I can get used to walking around on the leg without quite as much support for the bone.

ETA, feeling somewhat better again today, although not back up to the same level of mobility and I think (hope) that the new antibiotics are affecting the taste of my food/ drink (especially drink)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 December 2020)

I’m appalled it’s going to take so long. I dread to think how awful the break was. 😢


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2020)

ChristmasCinnamonCookie said:



			I’m appalled it’s going to take so long. I dread to think how awful the break was. 😢
		
Click to expand...

When I was talking to the consultant in the local hospital, he was talking about bone fragments, which made me think they were going to have to take some chips out but no; he meant that there were several pieces that could be held in place with the fixation.
After the 2nd operation, the Leeds consultant told me that the x-ray was 'beautiful', so I assume everything is where it is meant to be. I didn't see an x-ray though. The length of time is standard, I believe.  The decision will be made at the end of Feb, whether I need an extended time in the frame or not, which I assume depends on how the bone is healing.

I am onto the next problem now, tbh.  I have just been reading the bumf that comes with the blood thinner that I have been prescribed as the hospital picked up that I have atrial fibrillation, which obviously developed some time in the last 5 years, since I had my MOT at GP surgery.  GP says it might be as a result of the 1st op.  
I am taking riveroxaban and it suggests not taking part in contact sports, such as rugby, 'or horse-riding'.  My cob is sensible  but green.  If I had still had the Draft mare I wouldn't have cared because she was super-safe, now I am not sure what to do.  Not that it is relevant now.

The infection seems to be responding to the latest a-bs but the course finishes tomorrow and I'm not sure that it will have been long enough.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 December 2020)

Rivaroxaban is what caused the bleed into my skull, gave me the world’s worst headache. You want to be very careful on any blood thinner. February seems so far away!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2020)

ChristmasCinnamonCookie said:



			Rivaroxaban is what caused the bleed into my skull, gave me the world’s worst headache. You want to be very careful on any blood thinner. February seems so far away!
		
Click to expand...


OMG, I shall keep a very careful eye on that, especially as it is possible that I will be on it for life.  Apparently AF gives a tendency to stroke, which obviously I do not want.  My paternal grandma died of a stroke aged 58 and although I don't think I have inherited much from her, she was petite and I am NOT, I certainly don't want that to be her legacy


----------



## planete (10 December 2020)

I have AF and I am taking Edoxaban.  I was surprised by the severity of possible side effects for Rivaroxaban as the risks with Edoxaban are very low.  From a quick google, it seems that Rivaroxaban is mainly prescribed to avoid deep vein thrombosis.  It may be that your broken leg is the main reason for its use in your case and you can be prescribed a less risky anti coagulant when your leg has healed?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 December 2020)

planete said:



			I have AF and I am taking Edoxaban.  I was surprised by the severity of possible side effects for Rivaroxaban as the risks with Edoxaban are very low.  From a quick google, it seems that Rivaroxaban is mainly prescribed to avoid deep vein thrombosis.  It may be that your broken leg is the main reason for its use in your case and you can be prescribed a less risky anti coagulant when your leg has healed?
		
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for this reply (you were up so early that I missed it).  I shall speak to my GP about it but part of the reason, I think, is that I am allergic to maize which is a constituent in many tablets.  I was surprised when I opened the Riveroxaban to find that it is in tablet form, as when I spoke to GP he asked if I was ok with gelatine, as the meds he was thinking of come in capsule form.


----------



## MrsMozart (11 December 2020)

If you're still looking for footwear, these have been recommended by people on a hip replacement group I'm on:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CGJ2...CjT--ac-idf6ja9_6sfGgW665MhKCANA9NHUn6qxIacHY


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 December 2020)

Re Rivoraxaban, when I had a superficial clot over the summer, I was told they wouldn’t give me Rivoraxaban again as there have been advancements since my accident. I’d be querying if there’s anything less fierce available.


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			When I was talking to the consultant in the local hospital, he was talking about bone fragments, which made me think they were going to have to take some chips out but no; he meant that there were several pieces that could be held in place with the fixation.
After the 2nd operation, the Leeds consultant told me that the x-ray was 'beautiful', so I assume everything is where it is meant to be. I didn't see an x-ray though. The length of time is standard, I believe.  The decision will be made at the end of Feb, whether I need an extended time in the frame or not, which I assume depends on how the bone is healing.

I am onto the next problem now, tbh.  I have just been reading the bumf that comes with the blood thinner that I have been prescribed as the hospital picked up that I have atrial fibrillation, which obviously developed some time in the last 5 years, since I had my MOT at GP surgery.  GP says it might be as a result of the 1st op. 
I am taking riveroxaban and it suggests not taking part in contact sports, such as rugby, 'or horse-riding'.  My cob is sensible  but green.  If I had still had the Draft mare I wouldn't have cared because she was super-safe, now I am not sure what to do.  Not that it is relevant now.

The infection seems to be responding to the latest a-bs but the course finishes tomorrow and I'm not sure that it will have been long enough.
		
Click to expand...


I think all blood thinners come with warnings not to do contact sports or fall off horses,  PaS. My OH is on the simplest there is,  warfarin,  because its all he can have with a mechanical heart valve,  and that gives the same advice.  It's the danger of a bleed with thin blood,  not the medication itself.  

I'm sorry this is such a marathon.  It must make you very despondent at times. I'm with CT, February before it's even loosened ? 🤯


----------



## wren123 (12 December 2020)

Oh that's a pain they've found AF. Have they mentioned trying a cardioversion once you are well. A friend had really bad stomach ulcers combined with food poisoning, was found to be in AF when all this happened and they think the illness put him into AF, they cleared the ulcers then did the cardioversion and it worked and he has been in a normal rhythm ever since.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2020)

wren123 said:



			Oh that's a pain they've found AF. Have they mentioned trying a cardioversion once you are well. A friend had really bad stomach ulcers combined with food poisoning, was found to be in AF when all this happened and they think the illness put him into AF, they cleared the ulcers then did the cardioversion and it worked and he has been in a normal rhythm ever since.
		
Click to expand...


No they haven't but having researched the condition a bit, I am going to talk to my GP about alternative treatments.  I need to get the infection sorted out first, of course, and there is no rush to do anything else before February but then I need to deal with the AF.  GP did say that the 1st op could have caused the AF.

I have been riding for well over 50 years and we keep the horses at home.  I do not want to stop riding - it is part of who I am and I will most likely retire completely at the end of March, when my contract with LA ends, so I shall want to spend time next summer on a horse. 

I understand that when the statisticians work out the danger of horse-riding, they look at all forms, including NH racing, eventing, hunting etc and all I want to do these days is hack around the local area on a sensible, reasonably unflappable cob but I do not want to have in the back of my mind 'I must not fall off', that would make me tense enough to upset the horse.

Thanks for the suggestion, W123


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			If you're still looking for footwear, these have been recommended by people on a hip replacement group I'm on:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CGJ2...CjT--ac-idf6ja9_6sfGgW665MhKCANA9NHUn6qxIacHY

Click to expand...


Thanks MrsM, I am indeed still looking for footwear, as the swelling goes up/down different things fit better/worse, complicated by the fact that the infected pinsite is the lowest one and the exudate has burned the skin.  I did say to sister sometime ago, if this was one of the animals we would be putting a barrier cream on the skin to stop burning.  Currently I am using 'SkinFix' baby eczema ointment but it is made in Canada and neither Boots nor Amazon can get it atm (Brexit?).  I have it shielded by a piece of the Allevyn dressing that I was given for the pinsites but I must admit to being sick of the whole thing just now.  I am cooking some porkpies and just moving between the kitchen and the sitting room is awkward to say the least.

I shall pass the recommendation to my friend who is waiting for a hip replacement, too.


----------



## SAujla (12 December 2020)

Will you have to be on the blood thinners long term? If the scarring from the surgery hasn't quite healed yet it can be a bit risky to be on blood thinners at the same time. Sorry if you've already mentioned it. I was hoping you'd be in a better position by now.


----------



## wren123 (12 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			No they haven't but having researched the condition a bit, I am going to talk to my GP about alternative treatments.  I need to get the infection sorted out first, of course, and there is no rush to do anything else before February but then I need to deal with the AF.  GP did say that the 1st op could have caused the AF.

I have been riding for well over 50 years and we keep the horses at home.  I do not want to stop riding - it is part of who I am and I will most likely retire completely at the end of March, when my contract with LA ends, so I shall want to spend time next summer on a horse. 

I understand that when the statisticians work out the danger of horse-riding, they look at all forms, including NH racing, eventing, hunting etc and all I want to do these days is hack around the local area on a sensible, reasonably unflappable cob but I do not want to have in the back of my mind 'I must not fall off', that would make me tense enough to upset the horse.

Thanks for the suggestion, W123
		
Click to expand...


Obviously you're not going to be riding at the moment but once your leg mends they may put you on one more suitable. My mum was on apixiban, her gp had to fight to get it as it is expensive but he argued that as mum was frail it was safer the warfarin if she fell and hit her head, he said there was less chance of a bleed. If you speak to a cardiologist they can tell you the risks, I'm sure people do ride taking them.
With regard to the cardioversion my friend was told have it done ASAP after his ulcers healed as the longer your  heart is in AF the less likely it is is to go back and stay in  the correct rhythm with cardioversion.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2020)

SAujla said:



			Will you have to be on the blood thinners long term? If the scarring from the surgery hasn't quite healed yet it can be a bit risky to be on blood thinners at the same time. Sorry if you've already mentioned it. I was hoping you'd be in a better position by now.
		
Click to expand...


It looks as if I will need to be on the blood thinners long term.  GP did another ECG a couple of weeks ago and the AF was still there, he said it sometimes resolves spontaneously but seemed to think that it would have done so, if it was going to.  It is rather odd as, the pinsites are open wounds which will be there until March, so far as I can tell.  However I am pleased to be able to report that they are not bleeding in general.

I must admit that when the consultant told me that the frame was the best option, he did NOT make it clear what a bloody nuisance the whole thing would be.  He was very keen to tell me that I would be mobile - and indeed I am in a limited way but if my foot was more comfortable, when I stand on it, I would be able to do a lot more.  If the Frame Nurse was more use, she might have some good ideas.


----------



## SAujla (12 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			It looks as if I will need to be on the blood thinners long term.  GP did another ECG a couple of weeks ago and the AF was still there, he said it sometimes resolves spontaneously but seemed to think that it would have done so, if it was going to.  It is rather odd as, the pinsites are open wounds which will be there until March, so far as I can tell.  However I am pleased to be able to report that they are not bleeding in general.

I must admit that when the consultant told me that the frame was the best option, he did NOT make it clear what a bloody nuisance the whole thing would be.  He was very keen to tell me that I would be mobile - and indeed I am in a limited way but if my foot was more comfortable, when I stand on it, I would be able to do a lot more.  If the Frame Nurse was more use, she might have some good ideas.
		
Click to expand...

I know you have to be on the blood thinners but with open wounds I hope they are reviewing it all regularly, just feels a dangerous combination. Disappointing that your frame nurse isn't much use, you'd think she would have some decent ideas as it's her job. You've had some great advice and help on here which is a bonus. I still find it incredible how calm you are through all this


----------



## planete (12 December 2020)

When the cardiologist prescribed Edoxaban I asked if there were some things I should not do.  He just told me to carry on as usual and I am stll riding.  A few months ago I had to have a molar extracted and my dentist told me I did not need to stop the Edoxaban, sure enough there was no prolonged bleeding from the extraction.  The only time I noticed a difference was when I cut a finger with a knife and I had to apply pressure for a longer time than normal for the bleeding to stop.  I think there must be  a difference between the risk levels of the various new anti-coagulants.  There may be a reason why you have been prescribed this particular one though and it may be worth quizzing the cardiologist about this.  My AF happens several times a day for a short time only usually, it does sound as if yours is continuous at the moment?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 December 2020)

planete said:



			When the cardiologist prescribed Edoxaban I asked if there were some things I should not do.  He just told me to carry on as usual and I am stll riding.  A few months ago I had to have a molar extracted and my dentist told me I did not need to stop the Edoxaban, sure enough there was no prolonged bleeding from the extraction.  The only time I noticed a difference was when I cut a finger with a knife and I had to apply pressure for a longer time than normal for the bleeding to stop.  I think there must be  a difference between the risk levels of the various new anti-coagulants.  There may be a reason why you have been prescribed this particular one though and it may be worth quizzing the cardiologist about this.  My AF happens several times a day for a short time only usually, it does sound as if yours is continuous at the moment?
		
Click to expand...


Cardiologist?    I haven't seen one!

I have to ring the GP surgery in about a week's time to find out the results of the Bone Density Scan that I had recently.  I shall ask to speak to the dr who prescribed the rivaroxaban.  I must admit that the whole issue is complicated by my maize allergy and he did make sure that these tablets don't contain maize/derivatives. 
However I have been doing some of my own research and have found that this is not the only one that I could take.  I need to discuss the riding and risks and alternative treatments.  Of course the whole thing is complicated by Covid, as I haven't actually seen a dr since I left hospital, although I did go to the surgery for an ECG.

I am pleased to be able to report that I don't seem to be experiencing the most common side-effects, like  bleeding gums.


----------



## misst (13 December 2020)

PaS you are probably also in need of anticoagulant due to the high DVT risk following orthopaedic surgery. You cannot wear a compression stocking on this leg as you would post hip replacement etc obviously. Swelling, surgery and immobility all raise the DVT risk so you probably need something for both the AF and the DVT risk. Once you are healed and mobile again then things will be very different and options will change for you. It is not dangerous to have open wounds (pinsites) and to be on the anticoagulants. 
Warfarin is traditional and effective but it interacts with lots of things including antibiotics and alcohol! It needs monitoring regularly and adjustment from time to time. The upside is it is swiftly reversable so if you bang you head and have a bleed it can be stopped and drugs given to reverse the blood thinning. The modern versions like apixaban rivaroxyban etc are irreversable but a standard dose can be given without monitoring and many patients prefer it. The danger is that it is not easily reversed so any haemorrhage can be more difficult to treat. 
All of this is for you and your doctor to chat over in the future - for now it is keeping you safe. x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 December 2020)

misst said:



			PaS you are probably also in need of anticoagulant due to the high DVT risk following orthopaedic surgery. You cannot wear a compression stocking on this leg as you would post hip replacement etc obviously. Swelling, surgery and immobility all raise the DVT risk so you probably need something for both the AF and the DVT risk. Once you are healed and mobile again then things will be very different and options will change for you. It is not dangerous to have open wounds (pinsites) and to be on the anticoagulants.
Warfarin is traditional and effective but it interacts with lots of things including antibiotics and alcohol! It needs monitoring regularly and adjustment from time to time. The upside is it is swiftly reversable so if you bang you head and have a bleed it can be stopped and drugs given to reverse the blood thinning. The modern versions like apixaban rivaroxyban etc are irreversable but a standard dose can be given without monitoring and many patients prefer it. The danger is that it is not easily reversed so any haemorrhage can be more difficult to treat.
All of this is for you and your doctor to chat over in the future - for now it is keeping you safe. x
		
Click to expand...


Thank you for that very helpful information.


----------



## ycbm (13 December 2020)

misst said:



			Warfarin is traditional and effective but it interacts with lots of things including antibiotics and alcohol!
		
Click to expand...

And exercise and Brussels sprouts and ....  my OH gets very fed up with it!



PaS your stoicism is amazing,  do you scream the house down when you're alone? I really feel for a fellow rider who is out of action for months.  I can hear your longing to be back on board in your planning for next year.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			And exercise and Brussels sprouts and ....  my OH gets very fed up with it!



PaS your stoicism is amazing,  do you scream the house down when you're alone? I really feel for a fellow rider who is out of action for months.  I can hear your longing to be back on board in your planning for next year.
		
Click to expand...


No, I'm not a screamer.  Not that I spend much time alone, apart from anything else the dogs are always here.


----------



## ponyparty (14 December 2020)

Oh my goodness, I haven't checked in on this thread (or you) for a while and I'm so sorry to hear you're having all these issues! I didn't realise quite how long the frame would be on your leg for. Wowzers. Glad you've got lots of support from your sister; it must be a terribly frustrating experience though, relying on someone else and not having your freedom. Your positivity and unflappability is inspiring - I'm prone to despair when in this sort of situation! February will be here before we know it PaS, and with it a brighter outlook I'm sure. I just hope they listen to you and you're able to keep on top of any infection. You shouldn't have to nag, but I find that almost always, I need to, when interacting with the health service.
Best wishes and healing vibes.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 December 2020)

ponyparty said:



			Oh my goodness, I haven't checked in on this thread (or you) for a while and I'm so sorry to hear you're having all these issues! I didn't realise quite how long the frame would be on your leg for. Wowzers. Glad you've got lots of support from your sister; it must be a terribly frustrating experience though, relying on someone else and not having your freedom. Your positivity and unflappability is inspiring - I'm prone to despair when in this sort of situation! February will be here before we know it PaS, and with it a brighter outlook I'm sure. I just hope they listen to you and you're able to keep on top of any infection. You shouldn't have to nag, but I find that almost always, I need to, when interacting with the health service.
Best wishes and healing vibes.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you!
I am an enthusiastic supporter of the NHS but I had to email the practice manager last week because someone handed my sister the 'wrong' swab and then couldn't send it off until Monday.  We got that sorted, including a very apologetic phonecall from the Practice Manager.  
Now I am planning my next email to her.  I needed a further prescription of antibiotics on Friday, sister picked them up after work and I immediately started taking them to get 3 in on Friday.  I did notice that although the name is the same, they are not exactly the same as the previous course.  
Today I have read the list of ingredients and have found that they contain maize (or something else that I should not eat) starch.  I wondered why my ears were so itchy today.  I am going to ask that my allergies are flagged up at the fron/top of my notes.  I know they are listed within the body of the notes from the time 20 yrs ago when I had the tests but I don't think it's reasonable to expect busy professionals to trawl through notes on the off chance that a patient might be allergic.  I do wonder though why I wasn't prescribed exactly the same tablets the 2nd time around - cost, I suppose.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 December 2020)

Keep telling everyone about the allergies. My mil was allergic to penicillin and had this in red across her notes yet was still given some in hospital.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 December 2020)

ChristmasCinnamonCookie said:



			Keep telling everyone about the allergies. My mil was allergic to penicillin and had this in red across her notes yet was still given some in hospital.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I will do.

On a previous occasion when I was in hospital (other leg broken) the person in the next bed to me was horribly sick after her op.  The ward sister was supporting her to make an official complaint as she had a wristband that said that she was allergic to morphine but they had given her some!


----------



## ponyparty (14 December 2020)

God that's worrying. I do appreciate they can't be expected to go through pages of notes but there should just be a tick box "does this patient have allergies" and it should flag it up....

Slightly unrelated but my little boy has a dairy allergy; twice now we've been to our local pub, ordered him something dairy free, and had to leave because he's come up in allergic reaction - one really bad one, made him very poorly indeed. Such a shame, the food's amazing but we simply can't risk taking him back there again.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 December 2020)

I have a list of places where I can safely eat locally, or I did have before Covid struck.  I'm afraid that I have stopped giving the benefit of the doubt, so the cafe (they think they're a bit higher class than that but still) where they brought a salad with onions, which I am allergic to, took it away and brought it back with a bit of onion still hiding amongst the leaves, is definitely off the list.  Even though their outside seats overlooking the river are lovely and peaceful.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 December 2020)

I am disappointed now 

I ordered a pair of the slippers that MrsM linked to.  They arrived this morning, while I was still upstairs.  I went to make my breakfast and sat down, all excited to try on the new *comfortable* slippers.  
 I can't get my swollen foot in them, despite having ordered 2 sizes up for the swelling.  We need a tearful emoji (I have one on the phone).

I will have to stick (Ha! Ha!) to slippers with velcro fastening for now.  I definitely need some new footwear though, as I spend a bit longer on my feet yesterday and I didn't half know about it when I sat down to put my foot up.  I think memory foam is the way to go.


----------



## ponyparty (16 December 2020)

Oh how annoying!  
We had to get some comfy adjustable shoes for my gran when her foot ballooned due to an infection. We used this site: https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/womens-slippers
They have lots of velcro/adjustable ones (I've sent the link for the slippers page but there are shoes too). They're not high fashion but you need comfort right now, not a fashion statement! Hope you find something suitable.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 December 2020)

ponyparty said:



			Oh how annoying! 
We had to get some comfy adjustable shoes for my gran when her foot ballooned due to an infection. We used this site: https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/womens-slippers
They have lots of velcro/adjustable ones (I've sent the link for the slippers page but there are shoes too). They're not high fashion but you need comfort right now, not a fashion statement! Hope you find something suitable.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you!   You are absolutely right, I am looking for comfort over style currently.  Which, I must say is most unusual for me.


----------



## ponyparty (16 December 2020)

You'll be back wearing your fave shoes before you know it. Hang in there


----------



## MrsMozart (16 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			I am disappointed now 

I ordered a pair of the slippers that MrsM linked to.  They arrived this morning, while I was still upstairs.  I went to make my breakfast and sat down, all excited to try on the new *comfortable* slippers. 
 I can't get my swollen foot in them, despite having ordered 2 sizes up for the swelling.  We need a tearful emoji (I have one on the phone).

I will have to stick (Ha! Ha!) to slippers with velcro fastening for now.  I definitely need some new footwear though, as I spend a bit longer on my feet yesterday and I didn't half know about it when I sat down to put my foot up.  I think memory foam is the way to go.
		
Click to expand...

Aw, that's a bobber with bells on  

I'm wondering if someone handy with a needle could customize them...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 December 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Aw, that's a bobber with bells on 

I'm wondering if someone handy with a needle could customize them...
		
Click to expand...

Not so much a needle that is needed as a pair of scissors.    There just isn't enough 'give' to get my swollen foot in.  They do come quite high up the foot as well, I think even if I could get them on, they would interfere with the lowest pins, tbh.  Not to worry, that gave me an incentive to look for some more suitable footwear and also to put a pair of insoles into the slippers that I am wearing currently - and that has made a lot of difference to the comfort quotient.  I should have done that a while ago.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 December 2020)

Latest update:

I have just spent the last 5 hours in bed with horrendous indigestion/nausea/constipation (sorry if that's tmi). I think it must have been a side effect of the rivaroxaban. 
There are so many other meds that I can't take that I opted for a tsp of bicarb in a mug of water to try to ease the pain and I am delighted to be able to report that it worked. 
Very reminiscent of the Draft mare who slid down the stable wall groaning when she had colic (yes I did groan). She was fine by the time the emergency vet got here.  
We had discussed how long to wait before calling 111 for advice  in case it was something more serious and I  just scraped into the time limit by about 10 mins.  
Thank goodness, its windy and wet here, I really didn't fancy having to go to see a dr. 

And the shoes I ordered from Hotter fit well, not too near the pins and very adjustable.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 December 2020)

I'm still of the opinion that when you have metal rods/pins sticking out of your skin to keep some of your bones in place, you have the right to share basically any bodily related info you like. I presume that those inclined to be too squeamish, fled this thread as soon as they read about the rods/pins protruding your skin.

Maybe today's problem is mainly the medication's fault, but I presume that you're currently spending most of your days being quite immobile, and lack of movement can also affect the intestines negatively. Whatever the cause, and solution, is, I'm glad you didn't need to go to hospital to fix the problem.

Also glad to hear you've gotten some shoes which fits well.


----------



## SaharaS (19 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			Thank you!   You are absolutely right, I am looking for comfort over style currently.  Which, I must say is most unusual for me.

Click to expand...

Oh my days..I am so sorry you have gone thru all this..missed the thread till today and its lile a horror film.what size shoes do you think you need? if I can help with a pair of Hotter I will.My Mum bought them but didn't fit her.i can always measure and send pics...and sprinkle with glitter so you can feel like Cinderella to distract from your rubbish year. Get better


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 December 2020)

Dear me, PaS! I had a funny feeling the a Rivoraxaban wouldn’t be a good idea. I hope they find something better for you. Bicarb surely tastes disgusting?!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 December 2020)

@FL, that made me laugh. I am sure you are right about anybody squeamish leaving the thread well alone. You are also probably right about the cause  I do spend most of my time sitting down with my foot elevated, which means that my torso is bent in two far longer than it would normally be.


@SaharaS  Thank you that is extremely kind but atm I look as if I am trying to start my own shoe shop, I have so many unworn brand new shoes that do not fit, when I thought they would. In fact I am more like the Ugly sisters than Cinderella


@ccc, It was quite interesting actually, it didn't taste too bad while I needed it.  I had a sip later after the pain had gone and it tasted disgusting!   I shall be more careful about what I am eating, I had 'sneaked' a chocolate leaf, which was a bit bigger than I expected it to be tbh just before the pain started.  I probably won't do that again.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

More antibiotics and another day spent mostly in bed.! 
There was yet another mix up at the surgery and although I rang yesterday, nobody got back to me. However  after chasing it up, I have just spoken to the nurse prescriber who has sent another prescription to the local chemist. I have stayed in bed because I have been finding it difficult to weightbear on the frame leg and am not sure that I will make it down the stairs.


----------



## wren123 (22 December 2020)

Oh no, sorry to hear that, I hope those antibiotics kick in quickly.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

So do I! I must admit that I am fed up today. I have stayed in bed to rest the leg, the pain seems to be more muscular than anything else but I am not confident about getting downstairs or being able to move around the dogs etc if I get there.


----------



## Clodagh (22 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			So do I! I must admit that I am fed up today. I have stayed in bed to rest the leg, the pain seems to be more muscular than anything else but I am not confident about getting downstairs or being able to move around the dogs etc if I get there.
		
Click to expand...

What a bloody nightmare! I think you are doing really well (online anyway, we need your sister to tell us what you are like IRL!).
Thinking of you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

Clodagh said:



			What a bloody nightmare! I think you are doing really well (online anyway, we need your sister to tell us what you are like IRL!).
Thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...


😀She has just set off to go and pick up the meds!


----------



## Clodagh (22 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			😀She has just set off to go and pick up the meds!
		
Click to expand...

She might sneak to the shops for gin as well?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

She might well, she likes gin!


----------



## ponyparty (22 December 2020)

Glad Hotter shoes worked out for you! You really are going through the mill though still  you poor thing! 
I find a tablespoon of milled linseed on my breakfast cereal keeps things err regular if I’m taking codeine/other drugs that slow down the digestive tract; might be worth a try (if it’s allergy-compatible).


----------



## MrsMozart (22 December 2020)

Oh blinking heck. I hope it settles down lass.


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			So do I! I must admit that I am fed up today.
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame you in the slightest.   Can we send anything to cheer you up?    (Literally or metaphorically.  But I guess popcorn wouldn't be a good idea 😖)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't blame you in the slightest.   Can we send anything to cheer you up?    (Literally or metaphorically.  But I guess popcorn wouldn't be a good idea 😖)
		
Click to expand...

🤩🤩🤩🤩
Well no but you have just made me laugh, so thank you!


----------



## View (22 December 2020)

Sorry to hear that you’re not doing so well at the moment.

Gin sounds a very good idea!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

View said:



			Sorry to hear that you’re not doing so well at the moment.

Gin sounds a very good idea!
		
Click to expand...


I cant have any because of all the meds I'm taking!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 December 2020)

Honestly, PaS, I just don’t like the sound of this. Have you been seen by a doctor recently? It seems that you’re just being left to crack on and I think you should be seen regularly. I had the district nurse out every few days at least so the wound was checked etc. Surely you should be seen?


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2020)

I also think you may need to ask for a GP to visit, my reasoning is because you were initially going downstairs and managing the dogs. Now you are not. This is a backwards step, whatever the cause.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

I have made it downstairs today!  I spoke yesterday to the Nurse Prescriber who has given me 2 lots of the antibiotics and he was the kind soul who delivered the correct swab to the house after sister had been driving round in the snow all morning.  If this lot of antibiotics doesn't sort it once and for all, I am going to insist on an appointment with somebody at the surgery.
I have emailed the Frame Nurse this morning, with pics of the troublesome pins to get back her 'out of office until 04/01/21' message.  I think I am going to ring the ward later today.  I will wait until this afternoon, as they are always very busy in the mornings
The lack of support (and I know it is because of Covid) is very noticeable.  The physiotherapist that I had seen twice over Microsoft Teams told me at the beginning of November that he was being sent back to the wards  but that someone would be in touch with me as I am a 'priority'  because of the frame.  Nobody has contacted me yet, well over a month later.


----------



## BlackRider (23 December 2020)

Well done for making it downstairs - hope you are feeling a bit better x

PS _ I had to wait 12 months for a physio appt after I was discharged!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

BlackRider said:



			Well done for making it downstairs - hope you are feeling a bit better x

PS _ I had to wait 12 months for a physio appt after I was discharged!
		
Click to expand...


OMG!


Yes the a-bs have kicked in and my temperature has started to come down, it was up to 38.2 yesterday evening although had been yo-yoing down a bit, during the course of the evening.  I felt as if the lymph gland in my groin on that side was swollen, a warm wheatbag eased that.  I am pretty sure that the professionals think that I am making a fuss about not much but the infected exudate burns my skin. and tbh the whole leg feels as if it's on fire when it's touched.  I do have extremely sensitive skin. 
I am both cross and disappointed that I seem to have taken several steps back in 2 days.  On Sunday, I went to my friend's to use her walk-in shower and to clean the pin sites, that involved a walk of about 50 yards from the car to her door.  Then on Monday I went to the care home to visit my aunt, which involved a walk of a similar distance.  When I was inside, I have been getting about with one crutch, carrying plates etc in my other hand, putting my own washing in the the washer and dryer - admittedly I usually ask for help to carry it up and down stairs.  I even fed the dogs at tea-time one day last week, I have been avoiding doing that and letting them in and out, in case between them they manage to knock me over.  
And now, here I am feeling unwell and nowhere near as mobile as I have been but it seems difficult to get any-one to take it seriously.  The Nurse that I spoke to yesterday told me that having pieces of metal going into my leg is unnatural!


----------



## BlackRider (23 December 2020)

Might be worth trying to get an appointment and getting checked out - it doesn't sound like things are progressing properly 

hope you feel much better asap x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

I rang the LGI Outpatients Dept and finally managed to speak to someone who knows what she is talking about!

 The nurse told me that some people find that they need antibiotics all the way through the rehab period, or that they need to keep a prescription available to have it filled at any time.  She also told me to clean the infected pin/s twice per day, which is another change - advice has always been to leave it alone (although I have been changing the dressings once daily).  The guidance leaflet that I was given upon discharge says that about 1/3 of patients will get at least one infection, the nurse told me that almost everyone gets at least one infection during the rehab period.  Perhaps if the guidance had been correct (and the Frame Nurse a bit more proactive), I wouldn't have been as worried about it all.


----------



## ponyparty (23 December 2020)

Glad you've had some decent advice PaS. Shame it's taken so long to get to speak to someone who knows their stuff! I hope you're now able to get ABs whenever you need them. Cleaning the infected pins sounds sensible; can't believe the advice was to leave them alone! Are you allowed to put manuka honey or similar on them? It is very good for fighting infection at op sites, just not sure if it's suitable in this sort of setting.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

ponyparty said:



			Glad you've had some decent advice PaS. Shame it's taken so long to get to speak to someone who knows their stuff! I hope you're now able to get ABs whenever you need them. Cleaning the infected pins sounds sensible; can't believe the advice was to leave them alone! Are you allowed to put manuka honey or similar on them? It is very good for fighting infection at op sites, just not sure if it's suitable in this sort of setting.
		
Click to expand...


Goodness, it's taken 8(?) weeks to get the advice on cleaning the pinsites, I daren't introduce honey into the mix but I am definitely going to chase up the continuous a-bs.


----------



## SAujla (23 December 2020)

Did they discuss a plan b if your body develops a resistance to the antibiotics? You are clearly an extremely strong person but the way you've been dealt with is absurd. The frame nurse being off until 4th January with no cover is dangerous, although how much help is she when she's in the office?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

SAujla said:



			Did they discuss a plan b if your body develops a resistance to the antibiotics? You are clearly an extremely strong person but the way you've been dealt with is absurd. The frame nurse being off until 4th January with no cover is dangerous, although how much help is she when she's in the office?
		
Click to expand...


Being diplomatic, I will just say that the Senior Outpatients Clinic Nurse was more help in a 5 minute conversation and I shall be feeding back how unsupported both I and my GP have been.  TBF, the out of office message gave me the outpatients number and an alternative one. No, there was no discussion about resistance to the a-bs.  Let's hope it doesn't come to that.  I am just trying to work out the best timing for speaking to the GP about almost/continuous a-bs.


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2020)

I am glad you pressed on, the backward step was worrying, now it is in hand.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

My GP surgery has been sending texts extolling the advantages of their 'e-consult' system.  I tried to tell the system about the possible need for continuous a-bs.  It could not cope with the idea, so I will ring them tomorrow.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			.  The Nurse that I spoke to yesterday told me that having pieces of metal going into my leg is unnatural!

Click to expand...


Gosh,  you got a bright one there PaS!
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Gosh,  you got a bright one there PaS!
.
		
Click to expand...


I think he was trying to say that yet more a-b's were not necessary.  I had asked for either a consultation or a prescription  on Monday but it wasn't sent through to the chemist.  I am not sure if that was accidental or deliberate but I am not best pleased and I shall be referring them to the Outpatients Dept if I have any further problems getting what I need.


ETA, It's a good job I am not shy and retiring, isn't it?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 December 2020)

Quick update:

Yesterday I spoke to a female GP at my surgery whom I have never met/spoken to before; another person with sense!  She sent a prescription to the chemist, so that if I need them I can get a-b's over the New Year period.  Then I rang the chemist to ask them to order the brand that I can take without needing to add anti-histamines, a very helpful person there organised that for me and was extremely apologetic that they won't have them in until Wednesday.  I reassured her that I have enough to take until Monday and if the pattern is the same as before, one day without won't be a problem.  
The 2 pins that I am cleaning 2 x daily are both calming down although one of them seems to be developing blisters below it, I am keeping a close eye on it but think it probably has something to do with fracture blister that I had in the beginning.  I am able to join in with the cooking, thank goodness, as I can't go out and help with the horses, but I certainly wouldn't have been able to do so a couple of days ago.

Just taking the sprouts into the kitchen now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 December 2020)

Hope you’re having a good day, PaS, I’m glad to hear you’ve spoken to people with functioning common sense finally!


----------



## MrsMozart (25 December 2020)

That sounds like an alround improvement.


----------



## misst (26 December 2020)

Very pleased to read about your improvement PaS BUT you really shouldn't be running a temp like that with a localised infection. If this continues or happens again please contact someone (obviously someone who listens and has sense). I am embarassed that the NHS has treated you like this. Covid is not an excuse for poor communication or lack of follow up/support.
The idea of long term antibiotics is not such a bad one, it need not lead to resistance. Has anyone sent swabs recently?
Thinking of you and hoping things continue on the up and up but if you feel unwell you must seek advice as this would not be the result of just local pinsite infection x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 December 2020)

misst said:



			Very pleased to read about your improvement PaS BUT you really shouldn't be running a temp like that with a localised infection. If this continues or happens again please contact someone (obviously someone who listens and has sense). I am embarassed that the NHS has treated you like this. Covid is not an excuse for poor communication or lack of follow up/support.
The idea of long term antibiotics is not such a bad one, it need not lead to resistance. Has anyone sent swabs recently?
Thinking of you and hoping things continue on the up and up but if you feel unwell you must seek advice as this would not be the result of just local pinsite infection x
		
Click to expand...

I intended to post this yesterday but forgot to press 'post' for some reason

Thanks for your advice again.  I think perhaps I should have you on speed dial!  I missed your reply until now.  I went to my friend's for the weekly  walk-in shower, yesterday and she was also concerned but more about the fact that my foot was 'purple'.  I think it was a result of changes in temperature because actually, after the shower it had settled down and looked much more normal.  I did promise her that if there is no noticeable improvement by the time the surgery is open tomorrow, I will insist that someone medically qualified looks at the leg.  It does look a bit better today, though.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 December 2020)

Definitely definitely definitely get a medic bod to look at it soonest lass.


----------



## Amymay (29 December 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Definitely definitely definitely get a medic bod to look at it soonest lass.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. This happened to my OH after his knee replacement. He had a blood clot in his calf.  GP tomorrow!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 December 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Definitely definitely definitely get a medic bod to look at it soonest lass.
		
Click to expand...


Honestly, MrsM, today is a day without antibiotics, because chemist shop could only get the ones without starch for tomorrow morning and the pinsites are looking ok.  They still need the next course of a-b's but I can't really justify insisting on taking up appointment time at the surgery.  This course will end next Tuesday and if necessary, I will have someone to call on for transport to the surgery, too.  That would be a problem tomorrow, I couldn't really justify asking sister to take time off work when there is obvious improvement.

I have washed the sites twice today with warm salty water, which does seem to be doing some good, too.  I feel perfectly well of myself but should anything get worse, including my temperature shoot up, I will indeed get a medical opinion , loath though I am to risk coming into contact with Covid by getting mixed up with the masses.


ETA, @AM, I would be very surprised if a blood clot is involved as I am already on a high dose of blood thinner but I promise that if the pinsites do not continue to improve, I will be insisting on a GP appointment.


----------



## misst (29 December 2020)

We'll be holding you to those promises PaS and checking you regularly 
Seriously a temp is a bad sign as it means infection systemically rather than locally around the pin sites and would need serious attention. Out of interest when was your last xray?
ETS I'm a nosey madam!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2020)

Last x-ray was either the day after the op  (oct 24th) or the day after that (25th).  I can't actually remember which, I was so doped up, partly because I complained about being expected to walk, with the physios, on 2 paracetamol, despite having requested pain relief twice.  I really don't think there is a problem with the bone, when the infection has died down, (as now), as I am weightbearing and walking well, with the aid of one crutch.  The consultant told me that the x-ray was 'beautiful' which I took to mean that all the bits were back in the right place.
I was offered an x-ray at 6 weeks post-op but the Frame Nurse told me that they wouldn't do anything else, so I declined the invitation, as getting transport and parking is very difficult at that hospital, which is almost an hour's journey away at some times of the day and by then Covid was getting back into full swing.  I count myself as very lucky to have avoided the virus during the fortnight that I was in hospital and didn't see the point of risking my health or that of whoever took me for the appt.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 December 2020)

Keep an eye on colour. I very easily go purple, my circulation is crap. I regularly entertain/frighten small children with my matching purple coat and hands. I agree that temperature could be the big issue, but if it isn’t normal for you, please keep a close watch on it.

I can’t believe it takes so long for bones to knit: did you have a pre-existing issue? Mum’s just found out she has osteoporosis but is considerably older than you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2020)

No existing issue that I know about but I did ask for a Bone Density Test, which I am still waiting for the results of.  This is my 3rd lower limb break in 12 years, none involving falling off a horse. 
4-6 months in the frame is standard apparently.  It does seem odd that I only needed 6 weeks for the broken ankle (other leg) but that had a plate put in it.  It seems to be knitting together well, I inadvertently took a couple of steps without the crutch last time I came downstairs,.  I couldn't have done that even a couple of days ago.  The infection stops me putting weight on the leg/foot but I think it is really nerve pain.

Just about to start the next course of a-b's, pharmacy has just rung to say that the starchless tablets have now been delivered to them and 'lodger' is calling on her way home from work.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 January 2021)

Being a vet nurse who has spent a lot of career doing orthopaedics including caring for external fixation cases I also can’t believe they told you not to clean around pins???


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 January 2021)

I knew I should have asked a vet!  Sister and I have said many times that if we had brought a dog home in this state we would have had antibiotics, some sort of barrier cream to stop the exudate burning the skin and better pincare advice, right from the beginning.  I wouldn't have fancied the Buster collar though!


----------



## ycbm (2 January 2021)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			I wouldn't have fancied the Buster collar though!

Click to expand...


Were you planning to lick it after eating/licking God knows what 🤣 ?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			We're you planning to lick it after eating/licking God knows what 🤣 ?
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps that's where I've been going wrong! 
Although actually, if you could see the contortions that I have to go through just to get dressed, licking the pinsites would never have crossed your mind!


----------



## ycbm (2 January 2021)

Careful,  we'll be asking for photos!  Or even video 🤣


----------



## Supertrooper (2 January 2021)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			I knew I should have asked a vet!  Sister and I have said many times that if we had brought a dog home in this state we would have had antibiotics, some sort of barrier cream to stop the exudate burning the skin and better pincare advice, right from the beginning.  I wouldn't have fancied the Buster collar though!

Click to expand...

Lol 🤣🤣

You are correct though


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			Careful,  we'll be asking for photos!  Or even video 🤣
		
Click to expand...


Ask away, you've no chance though!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 January 2021)

Just to let all those concerned people know the Frame Nurse rang me this morning as a follow-up to my phonecall with the Outpatients' Dept before Christmas.  She has made me an appt with the Outpatients Clinic for next Tuesday (12th), I have to continue taking antibiotics until the Saturday, so that they can see what is happening with the pins, apparently they might take an 'unnecessary one' out - unnecessary!  What the heck am I doing with unnecessary pins in my leg?

So that meant that I had to ring my GP to ask for yet more tablets and then the chemist to ask them to order the starchless version.  All is organised and should fit seamlessly with the end of the current course.  
The only problem is that I shall have to go to LGI with all the hoi polloi with their germs - please keep your fingers crossed that I get out virusless.  I shall of course have as much PPE and take as many precautions as possible.


----------



## Red-1 (4 January 2021)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			Just to let all those concerned people know the Frame Nurse rang me this morning as a follow-up to my phonecall with the Outpatients' Dept before Christmas.  She has made me an appt with the Outpatients Clinic for next Tuesday (12th), I have to continue taking antibiotics until the Saturday, so that they can see what is happening with the pins, apparently they might take an 'unnecessary one' out - unnecessary!  What the heck am I doing with unnecessary pins in my leg?

So that meant that I had to ring my GP to ask for yet more tablets and then the chemist to ask them to order the starchless version.  All is organised and should fit seamlessly with the end of the current course. 
The only problem is that I shall have to go to LGI with all the hoi polloi with their germs - please keep your fingers crossed that I get out virusless.  I shall of course have as much PPE and take as many precautions as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. hen I went to visit mum, she had Covid and was coughing on me. I had all the PPE, didn't eat or drink or wipe my nose (no one knew it was running) and was very careful when removing. I also washed everything asap. It was fine. I have my fingers crossed. X


----------



## misst (4 January 2021)

Good luck  they will do their utmost to keep you safe. Separate streams for known covid and non covid patients etc. Of course there is still a risk but if you take really sensible precautions you should be fine x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 January 2021)

Ask about vaccinations while you’re there! I’m relieved you’re seeing someone, frankly. Unnecessary pin, wtf?!


----------



## SAujla (4 January 2021)

I've an idea where you could shove that unnecessary pin, involves the unnecessary frame nurse


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 January 2021)

Bl**dy hell!  GP rang me earlier this afternoon with the results of the Bone Density Test, which picked up that I have osteoporosis, which I suppose explains why I have had 3 lower limb breaks in the last 12 years.  
It's not all doom and gloom as doctor has offered me a treatment- alendronic acid, which as to be taken for 5 years.  She also wants me to take VitD and calcium, so I have to have a blood test.


----------



## GSD Woman (8 January 2021)

Holy crap PaS! At least it sounds like your GP thinks you can do something to help the condition.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Bl**dy hell!  GP rang me earlier this afternoon with the results of the Bone Density Test, which picked up that I have osteoporosis, which I suppose explains why I have had 3 lower limb breaks in the last 12 years. 
It's not all doom and gloom as doctor has offered me a treatment- alendronic acid, which as to be taken for 5 years.  She also wants me to take VitD and calcium, so I have to have a blood test.
		
Click to expand...

Yipes. Welcome to my world though nothing was offered. I hope it all works!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Bl**dy hell!  GP rang me earlier this afternoon with the results of the Bone Density Test, which picked up that I have osteoporosis, which I suppose explains why I have had 3 lower limb breaks in the last 12 years. 
It's not all doom and gloom as doctor has offered me a treatment- alendronic acid, which as to be taken for 5 years.  She also wants me to take VitD and calcium, so I have to have a blood test.
		
Click to expand...

I was expecting this given 3 breaks in the past decade. Unless they were from falls from a 17hh lump at speed, which they weren’t. I suppose it’s good to know, but not what you need on top of the rest! 

I’m empathising with you today, hobbling on crutches, knee has decided to slide round catching a ligament on every step. So fun, I thought of you as I came down the stairs. Slowly.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 January 2021)

MrsMozart said:



			Yipes. Welcome to my world though nothing was offered. I hope it all works!
		
Click to expand...


You need to speak to a dr about Alendronic acid, which apparently slows down the bone loss caused by aging, so that the new bone which is laid down can catch up.  I have a friend  and a near neighbour who  both take it.  Dr sent me a link to read before she prescribes it but I can't see that the side effects will be a real problem, tbh.  In fact I wonder if she wanted me to read about it because of the fuss I have made about the antibiotics not having starch in, although the chemist's shop knows more about that than the surgery.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			You need to speak to a dr about Alendronic acid, which apparently slows down the bone loss caused by aging, so that the new bone which is laid down can catch up.  I have a friend  and a near neighbour who  both take it.  Dr sent me a link to read before she prescribes it but I can't see that the side effects will be a real problem, tbh.  In fact I wonder if she wanted me to read about it because of the fuss I have made about the antibiotics not having starch in, although the chemist's shop knows more about that than the surgery.
		
Click to expand...

I will, ta. I think the last poor GP had been through so much with me as we tried to figure out what was wrong, that by the then almost end of it just ran out of steam. Just about to register with a new GP so will raise it. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 January 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I was expecting this given 3 breaks in the past decade. Unless they were from falls from a 17hh lump at speed, which they weren’t. I suppose it’s good to know, but not what you need on top of the rest!

I’m empathising with you today, hobbling on crutches, knee has decided to slide round catching a ligament on every step. So fun, I thought of you as I came down the stairs. Slowly.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, tbh, so was I, although I was hoping it wouldn't quite have got to full blown osteoporosis yet.  AFAIK , we don't have it in the family, I don't smoke or drink much at all and I am definitely not underweight, which were all the things that she said were risk factors.
Amazingly when I did come off the 16.3hh lump onto the road because she bucked repeatedly (turned out that she had a back problem), I didn't break anything.  I did have a back protector-type jacket on though.

Is your knee on the bad leg?  Do take care, are you wfh? If not, now would be a good time to do so!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 January 2021)

Yes, it’s the bad leg, the patella moves after being stood on by that ruddy horse.

Im working in school, we have to live lessons which isn’t compatible with dogs who think I should be taking them out and the OH on night shift as I chatter away to Year 10!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 January 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Yes, it’s the bad leg, the patella moves after being stood on by that ruddy horse.

Im working in school, we have to live lessons which isn’t compatible with dogs who think I should be taking them out and the OH on night shift as I chatter away to Year 10!
		
Click to expand...


I can see that wfh wouldn't work very well.  Are you ok to drive or will you need to take some time off until it settles down again?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 January 2021)

I can drive, just the bend to get in the car isn’t much fun.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 January 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I can drive, just the bend to get in the car isn’t much fun.
		
Click to expand...


Ouch!  I was told that I cold drive, if I wanted to but I haven't tried and on reason for that is that I'm not sure I will be able to get the leg in.  The ignis is a small car!

The other reason is that the battery was flat when I got back from hospital


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 January 2021)

Update

I have been to the fracture clinic this morning, everything seems to be doing what it should and the infections have cleared up.  However I have 2 courses of antibiotics to take if anything flares up again.  Sister took me and got extremely cold waiting in the car but we thought it was best that she didn't accompany me inside.  There were patients with someone with them who probably didn't need to be there but the clinic was very well organised, single seats well-spread out in an enormous waiting room, with staff going round disinfecting everything frequently.  The pharmacy delivered my meds to the clinic, which did involve  quite a wait but saved me walking to the opposite end of the hospital.

There was no room in the hospital carpark though, as there was a tent right by the door with drive-in testing going on and a constant flow of traffic through.  I got out of the car and walked across the carpark, or I would have been late for my appointment.  sister had to go and find a parking space on the nearby streets.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 January 2021)

Overall that sounds like a good update lass.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 January 2021)

Yes, I was pleased on the whole that I went.  I am absolutely knackered now, though.  I have walked further today than I have done since the accident.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 January 2021)

Not fun that you feel knackered, but besides the positive news from the visit at the fracture clinic, it also sounds sort of great that you walked further today than you've done since the accident, and you managed to do it! 







Hope it continues to go mostly onwards and upwards.
And that your sister have warmed herself up properly afterwards.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 January 2021)

I bet you’re shattered! I compared it to puppies being worn out after a different experience, it wears them out. I was the same after being housebound, minor outings made me shattered!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 January 2021)

If the weather would improve I might start going for short walks but not in pouring rain and wind, or snow.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 January 2021)

Yet another infection in the 2 offending pins but as I had some a-b's at home, I could start them straight away, so no need to stay in bed.  I have been trying to get through to the surgery, as I got a text yesterday asking me to book a cardiovascular review.  If the phone is engaged it automatically cuts out after 6 rings, so no queueing but I couldn't get through until this afternoon when the surgery is 'closed for training'.  So in the end I have emailed, asking for a call-back


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yet another infection in the 2 offending pins but as I had some a-b's at home, I could start them straight away, so no need to stay in bed.  I have been trying to get through to the surgery, as I got a text yesterday asking me to book a cardiovascular review.  If the phone is engaged it automatically cuts out after 6 rings, so no queueing but I couldn't get through until this afternoon when the surgery is 'closed for training'.  So in the end I have emailed, asking for a call-back
		
Click to expand...

Our surgery has now sent out a notification saying "we're busy vaccinating, don't attempt to contact us unless you think you have cancer".  I'm not joking, I wish I was.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			Our surgery has now sent out a notification saying "we're busy vaccinating, don't attempt to contact us unless you think you have cancer".  I'm not joking, I wish I was.
		
Click to expand...

Utter bonkers and yet my GP phoned twice at the weekend to offer me a free (unwanted) health check! 

If you need abs, PaS, you can always phone 111. Another ruddy infection! It’s endless! Do you have a date for the removal yet? (I’m dreaming, aren’t I?!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 January 2021)

All I know is towards the end of Feb.  The answerphone message suggested ringing 111 but as there are a few things that I need to discuss l will try again tomorrow.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 January 2021)

Fingers crossed both for that the a-b's works swiftly, and that you actually get to talk to someone tomorrow.


----------



## misst (19 January 2021)

PaS do your surgery do e-consults. We encourage these and call back on the same day (unless Sat pm or Sunday when the website will tell to ring 111).
It is a really good system.
We are vaccinating and doing normal workload (ie all doing overtime) - urgent stuff should not be sidelined, there are guidelines for surgeries telling them what they can "shelve" for now and what they need to see regardless. You would come under emergency/urgent on the day call back. If you feel unwell and cannot get through call 111 they can contact the surgery and get them to call you.


----------



## wren123 (19 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			Our surgery has now sent out a notification saying "we're busy vaccinating, don't attempt to contact us unless you think you have cancer".  I'm not joking, I wish I was.
		
Click to expand...



That's totally unbelievable, people are going to go to A&E for things that could be dealt with by the gp.


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

wren123 said:



			That's totally unbelievable, people are going to go to A&E for things that could be dealt with by the gp.
		
Click to expand...

I find it more than unbelievable. It effectively says "if you are depressed just **** off and kill yourself"  . How on earth did we get here? 
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 January 2021)

misst said:



			PaS do your surgery do e-consults. We encourage these and call back on the same day (unless Sat pm or Sunday when the website will tell to ring 111).
It is a really good system.
We are vaccinating and doing normal workload (ie all doing overtime) - urgent stuff should not be sidelined, there are guidelines for surgeries telling them what they can "shelve" for now and what they need to see regardless. You would come under emergency/urgent on the day call back. If you feel unwell and cannot get through call 111 they can contact the surgery and get them to call you.
		
Click to expand...


They do but when I tried to use it before, it didn't like my answers, so I gave up.  I might try again., if I don't get a response to my email tomorrow


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 January 2021)

I got a response to my email, apparently someone had tried several times to ring but kept getting voicemail.  I managed to get through to the surgery first thing this morning and when the receptionist checked my number to text me an appointment confirmation, it was the wrong number.  I gave her the correct number, which they have used frequently over the last few months  and the computer changed it back to the incorrect one again!  I left her trying to sort that out, poor woman.


----------



## NinjaPony (20 January 2021)

YMCB Please flag that GP surgery up to your local CCG (Clinical Commissioning Group); that is totally unacceptable. GPS are contracted by the NHS (not directly employed) and have an contractual obligation to offer primary health care services, despite the vaccination. Obviously these services have been reduced, and face to face appointments are minimal, but there is no way they should be sending out messages like that. I was ill last week, phoned my surgery, had a quick phone call with the doctor who prescribed me some medication that sorted it out. That is the bare minimum they should be offering!


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			YMCB Please flag that GP surgery up to your local CCG (Clinical Commissioning Group); that is totally unacceptable. GPS are contracted by the NHS (not directly employed) and have an contractual obligation to offer primary health care services, despite the vaccination. Obviously these services have been reduced, and face to face appointments are minimal, but there is no way they should be sending out messages like that. I was ill last week, phoned my surgery, had a quick phone call with the doctor who prescribed me some medication that sorted it out. That is the bare minimum they should be offering!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.  I'm going to change as soon as the pandemic is over,  they've been dreadful for appointments for years now.




Glad you got a response PaS, I hope the latest infection is under control now. 
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 January 2021)

And to add insult to injury!


I started taking the osteoporosis meds last Saturday - just one tablet per week and by Thursday my 'good' foot had swollen, apparently it is a known common side effect of alendronic acid.  Funnily enough the foot of the frame leg hasn't swollen any more and, in fact, the leg swelling seems to be going down.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (31 January 2021)

Poor you  . Because what you really needed is more medical problems. 
I hope you quickly get some help with the medication.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 February 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Poor you  . Because what you really needed is more medical problems.
I hope you quickly get some help with the medication.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, I have a telephone appointment with a nurse on Thursday, as part of a cardio medication review, so I shall mention the swelling to her.


----------



## misst (1 February 2021)

Well you certainly are having a rough time of it. I hope things settle again quickly. There's no boredom with you around ;-)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 February 2021)

misst said:



			Well you certainly are having a rough time of it. I hope things settle again quickly. There's no boredom with you around ;-)
		
Click to expand...


No. I'm not bored!  I've just been cleaning the kitchen


----------



## FinnishLapphund (1 February 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			No. I'm not bored!  I've just been cleaning the kitchen

Click to expand...

How? Did you direct the dogs to areas that needed licking, or did you have to scrub something yourself?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 February 2021)

Unfortunately the dogs weren't interested in licking mud spots off appliances - even though they certainly helped to put them on there!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 February 2021)

And here we go again!  I have been infection/anti-biotic free for 10 days but had a very disturbed night last night and have had to start taking anti-biotics again.  At least I have them at home and don't need to bother ringing anyone about them, which is very useful on a Sunday!
A different pin has decided to have a go this time, although 3 of the others that have been involved before are still a bit 'icky'.  I haven't been able to go to my friend's walk in shower today because of the snow (and now ice) but don't think I would have felt up to it today anyway.
And I haven't got dressed today!  I shall be going back to bed soon to try to catch up on some sleep.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 February 2021)

When is the frame coming off?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 February 2021)

It can't come soon enough!
I vaguely remember being told on the ward that my appointment at the end of 4 months would be 23rd Feb.  That hasn't been confirmed yet and I could have remembered it wrongly but definitely the end of Feb.  Frame nurse said they would x-ray, it would probably be 'loosened' if the consultant thought it was progressing well.  She also said that some people have a GA and others don't - I can't remember what she said happens if you don't have the GA.  But i was told 4-6 months and the discharge papers suggested a fit note for 6 months.  I told my GP that I didn't need that, as I was working for home!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 February 2021)

i really feel for you, what a long time to be laid up.... hope the 23rd gives you good news


----------



## D66 (7 February 2021)

You poor thing!  Perhaps you need to start chasing up the appointment date with the consultant.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 February 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i really feel for you, what a long time to be laid up.... hope the 23rd gives you good news
		
Click to expand...


It wouldn't be too bad, if it wasn't for the recurrent infections, which don't happen to everybody.  I have just been unlucky and, of course, Covid really hasn't helped.  Under normal circumstances, I would have had regular appts with the Fracture Clinic and physio but for safety those haven't happened.  I have to say that LGI and the rest of the NHS have managed to keep me safe and Covid-free under some very difficult circumstances.   Although I am completely fed-up now, it could have been worse and without the infection I was getting about very well, without crutches round the house and quite confidently on the few occasions that I have been outside - but that is very weather dependent.


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

I'm not surprised you're fed up,  most people would be going out of their minds by now.  I never realised before you did this how long those frames stay on for!  (Or what an infection risk they are).

I hope you get some sleep today. 
.


----------



## misst (8 February 2021)

Thinking of you and hoping you feel a bit more the ticket in the next day or two. I cannot imagine how fed up you must be. You are a proper stoic and I think you've sounded amazing throughout.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm not surprised you're fed up,  most people would be going out of their minds by now.  I never realised before you did this how long those frames stay on for!  (Or what an infection risk they are).

I hope you get some sleep today.
.
		
Click to expand...




misst said:



			Thinking of you and hoping you feel a bit more the ticket in the next day or two. I cannot imagine how fed up you must be. You are a proper stoic and I think you've sounded amazing throughout.
		
Click to expand...



Thank you both. 
I think this time it's got me down more than before because I felt that I was doing very well as far as mobility was concerned - and this is a set back, as it is painful.  Also, because they were available on Sunday, I am taking the a-b's that the hospital gave me on stand-by rather than requesting the ones from the GP that I prefer. 
The ones I am taking have to be taken at double dose and they do affect the digestive system and also seem to give me an uncomfortable headache for an hour or so after each dose.  Also the fact that there is a very complicated dosing regime as they have to be taken on an empty stomach while the others have to be taken with food is a pita too.  And ime these are no more effective than the others.  But they are the ones that LGI prefer for some reason.

Some people don't have any problem with infection, apparently but I do have very sensitive skin, so maybe that's a factor.   I could do with some sleep, I had another disturbed night, last night but my temperature has dropped back to normal again


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 February 2021)

Hurrah!

I have just had a conversation with the Frame Nurse and we have settled on  9th March for my next Fracture Clinic appt.  Apparently when they loosen the frame they then give you a week of walking on the leg with the frame still in position, so that it can be tightened again if necessary.  However this does make the pinsites more liable to infection.  
The consultant is not available the week before the 9th, so if I went to his last clinic in Feb, I would have the frame loose for 2 weeks, which between us we decided was not a good idea with my propensity for infections.  
At least I now have a time-frame, so please can I have all fingers crossed for the bone deposits to be good enough for the frame to be loosened on 9th?


----------



## misst (9 February 2021)

Fantastic news - the end is in sight.  just hang on in there x


----------



## MrsMozart (10 February 2021)

Absolutely all bendy bits are crossed lass!


----------



## ycbm (10 February 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Hurrah!

I have just had a conversation with the Frame Nurse and we have settled on  9th March for my next Fracture Clinic appt.  Apparently when they loosen the frame they then give you a week of walking on the leg with the frame still in position, so that it can be tightened again if necessary.  However this does make the pinsites more liable to infection. 
The consultant is not available the week before the 9th, so if I went to his last clinic in Feb, I would have the frame loose for 2 weeks, which between us we decided was not a good idea with my propensity for infections. 
At least I now have a time-frame, so please can I have all fingers crossed for the bone deposits to be good enough for the frame to be loosened on 9th?
		
Click to expand...

This sounds hopeful.  I'll keep it all crossed,  your restricted existence is an awake nightmare.  🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 February 2021)

Thank you all!  The nurse prescriber at the GP surgery told me this morning that he has his fingers crossed for 9th too , when I was asking about antibiotics that don't give me horrendous indigestion, so all that wishing for good luck, should be successful!


----------



## twiggy2 (10 February 2021)

Really wishing you all the best and hoping you are infection free till the frame comes out, it must be such a pain, at least your not missing too much I suppose as nothing is happening anywhere for anyone.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 February 2021)

That is true twiggy.  Thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 February 2021)

Googled for a Good Luck dance, this was at the top of the search results


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 February 2021)

9th March? But that’s ages! 😕


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 February 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			9th March? But that’s ages! 😕
		
Click to expand...


When I mentioned that I remembered the Frame Nurse talking about 23rd Feb, she said that it fell a few days short of the 18 full weeks that the Consultant wants.  That would mean that the next clinic was 2nd March but the Consultant is unavailable because he is on call on that day.  So that means that the next available clinic is 9th March.  I must say that it can't come soon enough.  I am just about to start the 2nd week of yet another course of antibiotics and haven't been sleeping well - and the bl**dy frame has spoiled my favourite organic cotton sheet, which I am refusing to replace with a new one (although I have bought some in Debenhams sale) until the frame is removed.

I have  booked my Covid vaccine today, after talking to my GP about it this morning, as I was asking for more a-b's.  Her advice was 'unless you have a high temp, you will be fine'.  The appt is on Friday, so I am hoping that I will have developed some immunity by the time I have to go to the Fracture Clinic.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 March 2021)

The frame has gone!  I think if I had realised quite how painful the process would be, I might have opted for a GA! As it was I had it removed with gas & air and plenty of squealing!  One of the plaster  technicians was learning to extend his skills and he has a way to go if you ask me.

I now have a bandage under a 'moonboot', bandage to come off on Sunday, I have dressings for the pinsites until they are healed and  the boot stays for 6 weeks with an x-ray at week 5, at my local hospital with a phone consultation and discharge after a final visit to the consultant.


----------



## Amymay (9 March 2021)

Yaaaayyyyy!!!!


----------



## Rumtytum (9 March 2021)

Congratulations! Sorry it was such a rough parting of the ways between you and the frame, but worth every squeal.  The End is Nigh (in a good way 😊).


----------



## Rosemary28 (9 March 2021)

That’s great news Pas 😊


----------



## Meredith (9 March 2021)

Hurray


----------



## D66 (9 March 2021)

Good news!😀😎


----------



## wren123 (9 March 2021)

Great news!


----------



## ycbm (9 March 2021)

What a relief!   I don't think you drink much,  but I'll have one for you  🍾🥂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 March 2021)

ycbm said:



			What a relief!   I don't think you drink much,  but I'll have one for you  🍾🥂
		
Click to expand...


I can't drink at all atm because of the meds, so you would be doing me a favour.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 March 2021)

Thought about you, and your frame, some days ago, wondering if it wasn't time for it to come off soon. Glad to hear it's gone!

Fingers crossed the next following weeks goes smoothly, and steadily in the right direction, on the leg healing front.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 March 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Thought about you, and your frame, some days ago, wondering if it wasn't time for it to come off soon. Glad to hear it's gone!

Fingers crossed the next following weeks goes smoothly, and steadily in the right direction, on the leg healing front.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, the leg is sore this morning, which is only to be expected and I think I am still suffering the after-effects of gas and air (very woozy) but it is a relief to not have the frame attached any more.


----------



## alibali (10 March 2021)

Phew what a long haul for you. Hopefully a straight forward recovery from now on in time for the better weather.


----------



## View (10 March 2021)

It must feel very strange (in a hopefully liberating manner) to be free of the cage.

Hopefully it will all settle down now and the remainder of your recovery is boringly uneventful.

But carry on listening to your body!


----------



## misst (10 March 2021)

Wow that seemed to go slowly at first but suddenly you've got there! Congratulations. I know I would opt for GA if I were you but I am a complete baby about things like that.
A huge step forward but don't run before you can walk x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 March 2021)

misst said:



			Wow that seemed to go slowly at first but suddenly you've got there! Congratulations. I know I would opt for GA if I were you but I am a complete baby about things like that.
A huge step forward but don't run before you can walk x
		
Click to expand...



If I should ever need to do it again (heaven forbid), I would opt for the GA.  I think I was rather naive  but I also think that I was not well informed - and tbf I think the staff were encouraging most people to avoid the hospital as much as possible.  There were 3 of us having frames removed yesterday morning and the 2 men's looked to be far more complicated than mine.  One went over the knee and the other had a ring round his heel.  I am told that one of them (don't know which one) burst into tears at the end of the procedure. I managed to avoid that.


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2021)

It sounds hideous and I think you are amazingly brave!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2021)

Clodagh said:



			It sounds hideous and I think you are amazingly brave!
		
Click to expand...


You really wouldn't have thought so if you had been in the room while it was being removed! 

The nurse, whose hand I had almost crushed did tell me that I was brave but tbh, that reminded me of those children who come out of the dentist surgery with tears running down their face and a big sticky badge with a smiley face on - just something to encourage you for next time.


----------



## Supertrooper (13 March 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If I should ever need to do it again (heaven forbid), I would opt for the GA.  I think I was rather naive  but I also think that I was not well informed - and tbf I think the staff were encouraging most people to avoid the hospital as much as possible.  There were 3 of us having frames removed yesterday morning and the 2 men's looked to be far more complicated than mine.  One went over the knee and the other had a ring round his heel.  I am told that one of them (don't know which one) burst into tears at the end of the procedure. I managed to avoid that.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I’d seen this before you had it, we’d never do it without GA on an animal. I’m sorry you weren’t better informed


----------



## Red-1 (13 March 2021)

Although I am sorry it was so rough, I am glad that it is gone. Your body can hopefully start to recover now from the irritating pins. New bedsheets is always a nice feeling!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 March 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			I wish I’d seen this before you had it, we’d never do it without GA on an animal. I’m sorry you weren’t better informed
		
Click to expand...

I wish I had thought to ask your opinion/advice.





Red-1 said:



			Although I am sorry it was so rough, I am glad that it is gone. Your body can hopefully start to recover now from the irritating pins. New bedsheets is always a nice feeling!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it took me a couple of days to come to but I'm ok now.  I am buying yet more shoes because otherwise I am having to wear one shoe with a heel or be very unbalanced which is bad for my back.  So look out for the ultra fashionable 'platform trainer' alongside the moonboot, when we are allowed to be out and about a bit more.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 March 2021)

Omg, amazing that it’s gone! I’m so sorry you went through the torture of having it removed. I was a wuss and opted for a GA for debridements. I can’t imagine just gas and air when they were effectively pulling pins out of your bones! I hope you have good meds.


----------



## MrsMozart (17 March 2021)

Yay it's off!

Sorry it was so bleugh getting it gone ☹. I hope the healing goes well lass.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 March 2021)

Sorry I missed the last 2 posts:

ct, you were very wise, tbh if iit hadn't been for not wanting to hang around the hospital because of Covid, I probably would have opted for GA.


It  seems to be healing quite well, the pins sites are fine, I am putting Vit E oil on 2x daily.  The swelling which increased when the pins were removed, has now gone down again and when I flex my ankle, the shin bone is visible - leg is leg-shaped again.  And I have downgraded the pain relief to just paracetamol, rather than co-codamol

I have been outside stuffing hay bags this afternoon.


The only real problem is that the leaflet that came with the 'walking boot' says don't take it off unless instructed to do so by a physician - but gives washing instructions which include 'line dry only'.  I am not sure that the whirligig will support my weight


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 March 2021)

Glad to hear it's going well enough for you to try being out stuffing hay.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 April 2021)

Well today should be discharge day but the Frame Nurse rang me yesterday to ask if I had had the x-ray that she forgot to ask my GP to refer me for, which is a long story that I won't go into.  However she did tell me last week to wean my leg off using the walking boot in the house over the course of the week.  Her advice yesterday was to walk  around the house and garden or short distances outside without the boot and actually yesterday I drove to sit in a friend's garden.  Thank goodness life is getting back to normal, 6 months down the line.


----------



## Chiffy (20 April 2021)

It must seem like forever to you Pearl as it seems a long time to those of us not having to live with it on a daily basis. You have done so well.
Good luck for the final stages and hoping you eventually trot up sound!


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Well today should be discharge day but the Frame Nurse rang me yesterday to ask if I had had the x-ray that she forgot to ask my GP to refer me for, which is a long story that I won't go into.  However she did tell me last week to wean my leg off using the walking boot in the house over the course of the week.  Her advice yesterday was to walk  around the house and garden or short distances outside without the boot and actually yesterday I drove to sit in a friend's garden.  Thank goodness life is getting back to normal, 6 months down the line.
		
Click to expand...

Like the end of a prison sentence.  You must be so relieved.  You were very stoic!
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 April 2021)

It certainly does feel like a long time but some of it passed in haze of opiates, tbh.  I definitely need to work out what the next steps (pardon the pun) will be, in view of the underlying health conditions that have been diagnosed while I have been involved with the NHS.  I think I preferred blissful ignorance, really.  I have an appointment to speak to GP on Friday.




ETA and I have just taken delivery of a pair of walking boots with supportive ankles, so they should help with the 'next steps'


----------



## Clodagh (20 April 2021)

Well best of luck, going forwards.


----------



## Gloi (20 April 2021)

My goodness Pas. I very rarely go on the dogs section so I have missed all your trials and tribulations. I'm just glad for you that things are getting back to normal 🙂.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 April 2021)

I'm definitely feeling human again!  I had a shower in my own bathroom this morning.  The shower is over the bath, which is very deep, so I have been going to a friend's walk-in shower, so obviously not as often as I might have liked, in fact I was instructed to only shower once per week, while I had the frame on.  I practised climbing in and out of the bath yesterday (fully clothed with no water) and as that went well, I decided to be clean today!I have a hair appointment on Monday, so will feel almost normal after that.

  I have an x-ray appointment booked for 4th May, which should tell the nurse why she should have requested it when the Consultant mentioned it in clinic.  So hopefully, just one more update after that to confirm that I have been discharged


----------



## Chiffy (22 April 2021)

More good news Pearl, getting there. Feeling excited for you and to think all this started with a dog walk! 
As my dogs race towards me on a daily basis, I think of you! 😁🐾🐾🐾


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 April 2021)

thats good news, i can remember when i had my hip ops and i wasnt allowed to use the bath,  luckily my lovely next door neighbour had a free standing shower so i could wash my hair and the rest of me, so much better than a strip down wash..knowing that i needed further operations i had the bath replaced with a walk in shower, bliss  so i can understand how pleased you are to be able to shower at home whenever you like.  pleased that you are (finally!!)  nearing the end of your long recovery...fingers crossed for discharge


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 April 2021)

Thank you sg45.
I am *really* looking forward to a nice long bath but the skin over the fracture blister is extremely dry and doesn't  like getting wet, it can be very uncomfortable, so I am saving that treat for later


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 April 2021)

Considering that I before this thread wouldn't normally rate slipping on a wet, cobbled lane, even though being steep, with a particularly high danger factor, your accident is a very good reminder that everyday normal stuff that doesn't seem dangerous, can still lead to broken bones. And to think that it happened 13 October last year, and here we are, one week left of April 2021, and only now you're almost crossing the finish line. 

By the way, regardless of bath or shower, the bathroom is apparently the most dangerous room in our homes, and as you know a little too well, it's easy to slip in wet conditions, so be careful. If you don't have one already, may I suggest you consider getting something like a PATRULL bathtub mat?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 April 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Considering that I before this thread wouldn't normally rate slipping on a wet, cobbled lane, even though being steep, with a particularly high danger factor, your accident is a very good reminder that everyday normal stuff that doesn't seem dangerous, can still lead to broken bones. And to think that it happened 13 October last year, and here we are, one week left of April 2021, and only now you're almost crossing the finish line.

By the way, regardless of bath or shower, the bathroom is apparently the most dangerous room in our homes, and as you know a little too well, it's easy to slip in wet conditions, so be careful. If you don't have one already, may I suggest you consider getting something like a PATRULL bathtub mat?





Click to expand...





You are absolutely right, FL, bathrooms can be dangerous places.  I know someone who fell in the over-bath shower and broke her collar-bone.  I do have an anti-slip mat in the bath/shower and have ordered a grab handle (although it hasn't arrived yet).  
It can be the simplest accidents that lead to injuries, I have never done myself any serious injury falling from a horse and yet I have managed to break bones 3 times with both feet on the ground.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 April 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Thank you sg45.
I am *really* looking forward to a nice long bath but the skin over the fracture blister is extremely dry and doesn't  like getting wet, it can be very uncomfortable, so I am saving that treat for later
		
Click to expand...

I was recommended a waterproof plastic cover thing when I had the leg issue. It allows showering etc. Took me 6 weeks post op to have a shower. It was BLISS! I recommend Child’s Farm moisturiser for dry post injury skin, it’s virtually all natural and did wonders for me when I had the eczema all the skin fell off my feet thing.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 April 2021)

Thank you ct, I have some Child's Farm shampoo that I got when I wondered if the pinsite problems were allergy related.  I'll have a look into CF moisturiser.  The skin is improving with the Vit E oil but it is s-l-o-o-o-w .


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 April 2021)

Glad to hear you already have an antislip mat in the bath/shower.  
Fingers crossed, hope the skin improvement on the leg soon begins to rapid up a bit.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 April 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Glad to hear you already have an antislip mat in the bath/shower.  
Fingers crossed, hope the skin improvement on the leg soon begins to rapid up a bit.
		
Click to expand...


I hope so!  I had just treated myself to some rose-scented bathsalts, the week before the accident and haven't opened them yet, so I am looking forward to my first soak, as soon as the skin says 'yes!'


----------



## misst (25 April 2021)

So nice to hear you good updates PaS. I think you have been amazing and so patient and stoic.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 April 2021)

misst said:



			So nice to hear you good updates PaS. I think you have been amazing and so patient and stoic.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I certainly wouldn't have been so patient at the beginning, if it hadn't been for all the support from members of HHO, who helped to pass the time while I was in hospital, especially Cinnamontoast who put the photos on for me, and who have given me lots of help throughout, looking for suitable shoes and trousers and offering other advice, along the way.  When I looked back at the photos, I had forgotten just how bad the leg looked in the first 2 weeks.  

I also realised that I have no memory of having the plaster cast put on, only to have it taken off again, although reading my post about it, it looks as if I was conscious throughout.  I took part in a survey  about memory of events around accidents that did not necessarily involve head injury, which was interesting.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 May 2021)

Hurrah!

I have been discharged from the Orthopaedics dept. today.  the Frame Nurse rang this morning and told me that the x-rays that I had done last week showed that my bones had healed well.  Then I had an in-person assessment with the physiotherapist, who was also quite impressed with the range of movement that I have. I have some exercises to do at home and an appointment in the physio gym in a couple of weeks' time.

Does anyone know anything about Reiki for bones?  I once had Reiki by accident on the other ankle which has a metal plate in and it definitely helped the swelling.  I should have continued with that, really.  I am wondering if Reiki would help osteoporosis, as well as helping soft tissues to recover.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 May 2021)

Are you going to take anything to help? My mum was diagnosed with osteoporosis (lots older than you)and spent the morning having x rays at the weekend, she has pain walking, turns out it’s hip arthritis.😢


----------



## Spirit2021 (11 May 2021)

That’s great news.


----------



## GSD Woman (12 May 2021)

Cinnamontoast,  Sorry about your mum. Has the doctor sent her info for physical therapy?  I think it is physio over there.  In many cases building the muscles around the arthritic join can help keep mobility and make a break less traumatic.  There are also some medications that will help build up some bone and/or lessen the bone loss. For short term relief a corticoid steroid injection may help.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 May 2021)

Good news indeed PaS 🤗💗

I'd definitely give Reiki a try, but I'm biased as I'm training to become a practitioner (very early stages!

CT hugs for your mum.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 May 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Are you going to take anything to help? My mum was diagnosed with osteoporosis (lots older than you)and spent the morning having x rays at the weekend, she has pain walking, turns out it’s hip arthritis.😢
		
Click to expand...


TBH, except that I was suspicious after 3 breaks, I can hardly believe the diagnosis, I have spend most of my life on my feet!  I can only think that it is something to do with the milk allergy.  I am now taking calcium and VitD supplements and have been prescribed alendronic acid, although I really need to discuss it in more detail with GP.  
I have a friend with hip arthritis who has found phsyio exercises helpful, while she waits for a replacement.  I hope your mum gets her pain under control, ct.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 May 2021)

Lovely to read that you've been discharged Pearlsasinger. Finally!

I don't know that much about Reiki, but from what I can recall, I can't imagine it would do any harm in giving it a try. If you do it, I hope it makes you feel helped by it this time, too.

My mum have been found to have osteoporosis, and is taking pills for it. We watched a Swedish science program only a few days ago, where they showed a British program about osteoporosis. They concluded that some activities, like for example bicycling, can be very good exercises for keeping our bodies otherwise in a good condition, but they still don't necessarily also have to be good at helping our bones stay strong, and healthy.

They basically recommended doing a bit of daily jumping up and down, on the spot. Which I've started doing, but my mum who really is the one of us who needs it the most, feels too unsteady to try it. I've been trying to give her suggestions for ways she could start with trying to do it, e.g. different steady things in the house she could hold on to, and trying either jumping on one leg at a time or both, whatever she feels safer with, and who knows, maybe I'll get her to give it a try one day.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope it helps.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 May 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Lovely to read that you've been discharged Pearlsasinger. Finally!

I don't know that much about Reiki, but from what I can recall, I can't imagine it would do any harm in giving it a try. If you do it, I hope it makes you feel helped by it this time, too.

My mum have been found to have osteoporosis, and is taking pills for it. We watched a Swedish science program only a few days ago, where they showed a British program about osteoporosis. They concluded that some activities, like for example bicycling, can be very good exercises for keeping our bodies otherwise in a good condition, but they still don't necessarily also have to be good at helping our bones stay strong, and healthy.

They basically recommended doing a bit of daily jumping up and down, on the spot. Which I've started doing, but my mum who really is the one of us who needs it the most, feels too unsteady to try it. I've been trying to give her suggestions for ways she could start with trying to do it, e.g. different steady things in the house she could hold on to, and trying either jumping on one leg at a time or both, whatever she feels safer with, and who knows, maybe I'll get her to give it a try one day.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope it helps.
		
Click to expand...




Thank you, I might have to take up skipping. I hope your mum finds something that she is comfortable with.  Currently I have some physio exercises to stretch the soft tissues on my leg/foot that were affected by lack of movement because of the frame/boot and have been advised to hold onto furniture while doing them.


----------



## misst (14 May 2021)

That is amazing news . I know nothing about Reki except that I was totally sceptical (coming from traditional medicine/nursing background). I had an incredibly painful thumb a few years ago - a good friend who is a Reki practitioner did me some Reki on it. I was totally "well ok if you must" - the pain went almost immediately and never came back. I have no explanation for this at all but as others have said it cannot do any harm and from my limited experience it works!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 July 2021)

Well that's it, it's over! 9 months from start to finish and today I have been discharged from physio.  Actually I have an open appt for the next 6 weeks, which seems to be standard but I am walking normally now.  
I think 2 days walking round the Great Yorkshire Show helped considerably.  I took a walking stick with me on both days and wonder if I got rid of the support too soon because I walked over 10,000 steps on each day with the stick and everything just seemed to fall back into place, so if I had to do it all again (Heaven forbid) I think I would keep using a crutch/stick further into the recovery period.  
I have bought several pairs of trainers, some with heels and platform soles and am saving a pair of sparkly black ones to go with my outfit for a family wedding in September - they go well with my hat!


----------



## Red-1 (26 July 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Well that's it, it's over! 9 months from start to finish and today I have been discharged from physio.  Actually I have an open appt for the next 6 weeks, which seems to be standard but I am walking normally now. 
I think 2 days walking round the Great Yorkshire Show helped considerably.  I took a walking stick with me on both days and wonder if I got rid of the support too soon because I walked over 10,000 steps on each day with the stick and everything just seemed to fall back into place, so if I had to do it all again (Heaven forbid) I think I would keep using a crutch/stick further into the recovery period. 
I have bought several pairs of trainers, some with heels and platform soles and am saving a pair of sparkly black ones to go with my outfit for a family wedding in September - they go well with my hat!

Click to expand...

Great news. It was a long road.


----------



## TheresaW (26 July 2021)

So happy to read this.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2021)

really pleased for you, its been a long recovery but sounds like you are there


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			really pleased for you, its been a long recovery but sounds like you are there

Click to expand...


Yes, I just need to get back on a horse now.  I think I need a nice steady RS beginner's horse, rather than my own though.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2021)

good luck, enjoy your ride


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 July 2021)

Wow, amazing! It’s been a long old road. I’m a bit gobsmacked you did the Yorkshire show, I did the Game fair the year after mine and by the end, I didn’t think I’d make it back to the car park! 😱


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 July 2021)

Woohoo, congratulations!





Hope you're soon back up on a horseback again. 
​


----------



## GSD Woman (27 July 2021)

This is amazing and wonderful news!  Yay for you!


----------



## Rumtytum (27 July 2021)

Congratulations PaS!  Looking forward to reading about your first ride- that will be another milestone 😊


----------



## View (27 July 2021)

It's a great feeling getting that final discharge -but considering that you did a real job of it, 9 months is good going and shows your determination to get there.

I agree about getting back on a steady mount - I still find that some days I am better off wiithout stirrups.  Borrow as many different pairs as you can and find out what is best for you.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 July 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yes, I just need to get back on a horse now.  I think I need a nice steady RS beginner's horse, rather than my own though.
		
Click to expand...

I did a couple of short sessions on a mechanical horse before getting back on.
Worth considering if you have one not too far away x


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2021)

Looking forward to hearing that you're back on a horse PaS.  9 months is a long break,  no pun intended,  I can imagine the combination of anticipation and trepidation. 
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 July 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I did a couple of short sessions on a mechanical horse before getting back on.
Worth considering if you have one not too far away x
		
Click to expand...


We do have one  about 30 mins away.  I have had sessions with a physio on it in the past.  I must get in touch with them and try to book a few sessions.  I have an i-joy rider, which is behind a load of 'stuff' in a spare stable.  I think that is probably the best place to start, if I can face digging it out.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 July 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Wow, amazing! It’s been a long old road. I’m a bit gobsmacked you did the Yorkshire show, I did the Game fair the year after mine and by the end, I didn’t think I’d make it back to the car park! 😱
		
Click to expand...

I went to GYS on crutches the year I broke the other leg.  I had to buy a pair of gloves during the day because I was getting blisters on my hands - and there was no way that I could do a 2nd day!  I was determined to make the most of my time off school though!


----------



## Moobli (27 July 2021)

Yay!  So pleased for you.  Must be a good feeling.


----------



## GSD Woman (28 July 2021)

PaS, your extra stable sounds like my house.  But I bet your stable is cleaner.


----------



## tallyho! (28 July 2021)

OMG I have only just found and read this whole thread!!  what an ordeal!

So glad you're recovered and discharged PaS.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 July 2021)

tallyho! said:



			OMG I have only just found and read this whole thread!!  what an ordeal!

So glad you're recovered and discharged PaS.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you!


GSDW, there are nettles growing outside the door and furniture from my late parents' house in front of the i-joy rider.  I shall have to get in there and investigate the best way to get it out.


----------



## GSD Woman (29 July 2021)

My advice on getting the i-joy rider is to hire some young person.

I have turned over my heavy yard/garden work to a young man who has been mowing my lawn for the past few years.  I posted on a local FaceBook page and his wife responded.  He's reasonable and reliable.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 July 2021)

Good idea!


----------



## misst (7 August 2021)

PaS just back on the forum and catching up - so pleased you are fully recovered but I think you still don't realise quite how stoic and determined you have been.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 August 2021)

misst said:



			PaS just back on the forum and catching up - so pleased you are fully recovered but I think you still don't realise quite how stoic and determined you have been.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you for your very kind words.  I think my family would probably say 'stubborn', really but I have also been lucky that, apart from the infections in the pins, everything has been very straightforward, once the swelling had gone down and I could have the frame on.  I am just thankful that I did not have to keep the thigh length cast on for months, as was the original treatment plan.


----------

